# irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Updated details.



## brendy (Dec 3, 2012)

Right guys, prices have arrived as per below. 
Prices have risen 1 euro for the hotel and 10 euros per round (roughly 17 quid total) over last year. I will be trying to get the green fees matched to the 50 euros per round which we got last year but regardless, this is still a fair bit below regular prices 70 and 80 euros for the two courses.
2 nts b&b and 2 rounds of golf is 163 quid sterling. Other arrangements can also be made as below.
I am considering taking deposits via paypal and cheque. 

*Non refundable deposit,* for those that are serious will be the full cost of the hotel room, either Â£40 (â‚¬50) for one night or Â£60 (â‚¬80) for both nights , this is Per person sharing a twin room. (extra â‚¬15 for single room supp) (*EDITTED FOR CLARITY*) to be lodged towards end of January so post dated cheques are fine. Pm for address.
If you need to back out at an early stage, if there are any latecomers who hadnt yet paid their deposit, Im sure something could be arranged.

Saturdays round is usually a bit of fun and fourballs can be requested. Usually a 2's comp and wooden spoon (or pink golf accessory set as per last year, isnt that right Palindromicbob?)
Sunday is business, The Craic trophy and other prizes will be up for grabs so random drawn names though if you have to get away early for flights/boats, this can be catered for too.

Again this year we will be playing both courses, one saturday and one Sunday, order hasnt been decided yet but hopefully old course Saturday and Glashedy on the Sunday.

Course link
http://www.ballyliffingolfclub.com/
Hotel link 
http://ballyliffinhotel.com/





			Hello Brendy
*Fri. 12th*/ Sat. 13th*July 2013 Twin Rooms Available*2 Nights B&B Eur80-00pps*1 Night B&BEur50-00pps*(Eur15-00 single room supplement
 per night)*
Hotel guest green fee rate at Ballyliffin Golf Club is Eur60-00 per round, so the 2 rounds would amount to Eur120-00 per person.
We can arrange tee times for you with the Golf Club, but the green fee is payable directly to them each day you play.*We look forward to hearing from you.
Regards
Ann
		
Click to expand...

edit: I added this thread using my mobile so apologies on the formatting of the text.

Location:
http://goo.gl/maps/4IQTF

I have added a few pics from the last couple of years. I would describe these two courses as awesome and must play courses for any golfer. You really do have to come and see Donegal to believe the sheer amount of great courses it has.
 in 2011 we had Jezz and Mick Weston (pics at the bottom)  over playing from the GM team. Hopefully we can get some more over this year too.


----------



## smange (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Good man Brendy :thup:

Book me in for 1 night B&B and the two rounds of golf

And maybe might partake in some :cheers:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Id say that should be a runner mate . will clear it with the boss tonight & be right back to ya  .. well done & thanks


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



brendy said:



			Right guys, prices have arrived as per below. 
Prices have risen 1 euro for the hotel and 10 euros per round (roughly 17 quid total) over last year. I will be trying to get the green fees matched to the 50 euros per round a the last two years
2 nts b&b and 2 rounds of golf is 163 quid sterling. Other arrangements can also be made as below.
I am considering taking deposits via paypal and cheque. Â£50 deposit for those that are serious. And to be lodged towards end of january so post dated cheques are fine. Pm for address.
		
Click to expand...

put me down for whatever Chris is doing, cheers.

Pm me your contact so i can send payment


----------



## chris661 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



patricks148 said:



			put me down for whatever Chris is doing, cheers.

Pm me your contact so i can send payment
		
Click to expand...

You wanting one or two nights Patrick? I was thinking of only one if we are going on a bit of a tour beforehand. Will need to start looking at some sort of itinerary


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



chris661 said:



			You wanting one or two nights Patrick? I was thinking of only one if we are going on a bit of a tour beforehand. Will need to start looking at some sort of itinerary 

Click to expand...

i'll leave it up to you old boy, what ever you think is best.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

I'm definitely in, just don't know if I should stay 1 night or 2


----------



## brendy (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Not sure If I will be heading up on Friday evening or Saturday early doors myself, depends on how things are going at work and home.
Deffo staying the Saturday night, Should be good for a few pints and banter'a'plenty. I have been assured we will be getting sunshine exactly as the previous two years had.

Right, I'll start a list, if you are fancy it and can get your bum to an airport/port/wherever, add your name to the list and we'll get a deposit sorted.

1. Smange (1nt 2 rnds)
2. Brendy (1nt 2 rnds, for now, possibly 2 nts)
3. Landog both nights
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds
5. Patricks148 (at least 1 night 2 rnds )
6. Bladeplayer both nights
7. Fish TBC
8. Bayjon both nights
9. Palindromicbob both nights


----------



## brendy (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



patricks148 said:



			i'll leave it up to you old boy, what ever you think is best.
		
Click to expand...




chris661 said:



			You wanting one or two nights Patrick? I was thinking of only one if we are going on a bit of a tour beforehand. Will need to start looking at some sort of itinerary 

Click to expand...

Once you two fellas are sure of your itinerary, go ahead and update this list.


----------



## brendy (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



smange said:



			Good man Brendy :thup:

Book me in for 1 night B&B and the two rounds of golf

And maybe might partake in some :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Beers and Craic are on the menu Stevie!



bladeplayer said:



			Id say that should be a runner mate . will clear it with the boss tonight & be right back to ya  .. well done & thanks
		
Click to expand...

No probs, would be great to have you along Bill.


----------



## smange (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



brendy said:



			Not sure If I will be heading up on Friday evening or Saturday early doors myself
		
Click to expand...

Bit like last year then :mmm:

You planned on getting here friday but were that late it was early saturday morning


----------



## brendy (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Cheeky git!
Going to try and talk Stevie G. into coming again but he has a baby now so not sure.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



brendy said:



			Not sure If I will be heading up on Friday evening or Saturday early doors myself, depends on how things are going at work and home.
Deffo staying the Saturday night, Should be good for a few pints and banter'a'plenty. I have been assured we will be getting sunshine exactly as the previous two years had.

Right, I'll start a list, if you are fancy it and can get your bum to an airport/port/wherever, add your name to the list and we'll get a deposit sorted.

1. Smange (1nt 2 rnds)
2. Brendy (1nt 2 rnds, for now, possibly 2 nts)
3. Landog (1 poss 2 nts, 2 rnds)
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds )
5. Patricks148(at least 1 night 2 rnds )
		
Click to expand...

Updated


----------



## malek988 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

count me in as a definite, HID has given me her blessings so im in for the 2 nights, really looking forward to this, again if i can help with transport or anything else please let me know


----------



## brendy (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Good man, updated post 8.


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

100% up for this, still working on best travel options but at least 2 nights possibly 3 (Fri/Sat/Sun) as cheaper to fly back Monday than Sunday so extra night in hotel offsets against that and then not rushing as much. Can you get price for 3 nights accommodation please.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Fish, depending on your flight time you could travel somewhere else and have anotherround somewhere.

Brendy some of your pics don't work and I added one of smange and his spaghetti shaft :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



brendy said:



			1. Smange (1nt 2 rnds)
2. Brendy (1nt 2 rnds, for now, possibly 2 nts)
3. Landog (1 poss 2 nts, 2 rnds)
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds )
5. Patricks148 (at least 1 night 2 rnds )
6. Malek both
7. Bladeplayer (2 nights , 2 rounds )


Click to expand...

Permission slip recieved wahoo ..


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



bladeplayer said:



			Permission slip recieved wahoo ..
		
Click to expand...

Good man bill be good to see you again.


----------



## brendy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



chris661 said:



			Fish, depending on your flight time you could travel somewhere else and have anotherround somewhere.

Brendy some of your pics don't work and I added one of smange and his spaghetti shaft :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Strange, I had checked and they worked, went back in, they failed to load so have moved them into another album and seem to be working now.

Bill, Good man!


----------



## smange (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

For anyone looking in and considering coming along to what is a cracking weekend at a top golf destination who still isnt convinced after seeing the pics in this thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fADwBzH3adY

Get your name down, you know you want to :thup:


----------



## LanDog (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



brendy said:



			Right, I'll start a list, if you are fancy it and can get your bum to an airport/port/wherever, add your name to the list and we'll get a deposit sorted.

1. Smange (1nt 2 rnds)
2. Brendy (1nt 2 rnds, for now, possibly 2 nts)
3. Landog (2 nts, 2 rnds)
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds )
5. Patricks148 (at least 1 night 2 rnds )
6. Malek both
7. Bladeplayer (2 nts 2 rnds)
8. Fish TBC
		
Click to expand...

Stick me down for 2 Nights and 2 rounds please Brendy.


----------



## brendy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

Done. Welcome aboard 
Just need to talk a few from across the pond into this, expand their minds a little!


----------



## LanDog (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



brendy said:



			Done. Welcome aboard 
Just need to talk a few from across the pond into this, expand their minds a little!
		
Click to expand...



Has there been much interest from across the water?


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



chris661 said:



			Fish, depending on your flight time you could travel somewhere else and have another round somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me :thup: I can fly out of Belfast as late as 20.30hrs on Monday and can still be home before 10pm.  Another course would need to be either in the same vicinity as Ballyliffin or between their and Derry so I can still make the shuttle bus links.

I reckon I can do the whole shindig start to finish for Â£350.00 which covers 3 nights B&B, Greens Fee's, Flights, Shuttle Bus & Club Hire.

I spoke to the club hire company today that G1BBO linked and although they only hire from Dublin within Europe currently, they are going to be hiring from Belfast early next year, so that saves me between Â£100-Â£200 dependent on the airline by not bringing my own.

Only extras would be the green fee for an additional round on Monday, fuel for a lift from Derry to Ballyliffin & return, food and lashings of Guinness :cheers: 

My MRS thinks I'm mad but I'm sooooo looking forward to this


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



Fish said:



			Sounds good to me :thup: I can fly out of Belfast as late as 20.30hrs on Monday and can still be home before 10pm.  Another course would need to be either in the same vicinity as Ballyliffin or between their and Derry so I can still make the shuttle bus links.

I reckon I can do the whole shindig start to finish for Â£350.00 which covers 3 nights B&B, Greens Fee's, Flights, Shuttle Bus & Club Hire.

I spoke to the club hire company today that G1BBO linked and although they only hire from Dublin within Europe currently, they are going to be hiring from Belfast early next year, so that saves me between Â£100-Â£200 dependent on the airline by not bringing my own.

Only extras would be the green fee for an additional round on Monday, fuel for a lift from Derry to Ballyliffin & return, food and lashings of Guinness :cheers: 

My MRS thinks I'm mad but I'm sooooo looking forward to this 

Click to expand...

I am sure we can sort you out with a lift from Derry between us there will be enough and we can sort out a round somewhere that will be close enough.


----------



## smange (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

As Chris says, we will get you sorted with a lift no problem.

As for other rounds, depending on your flight times we can get something arranged either for the friday evening or the monday or if time allows both..there are plenty courses nearby, Im currently seriously considering moving clubs so not sure which one I will be playing at next year but whichever it is we can get a game there.

All you gotta do now is get it booked :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



smange said:



			As Chris says, we will get you sorted with a lift no problem.

As for other rounds, depending on your flight times we can get something arranged either for the friday evening or the monday or if time allows both..there are plenty courses nearby, *Im currently seriously considering moving clubs* so not sure which one I will be playing at next year but whichever it is we can get a game there.

All you gotta do now is get it booked :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Get it sorted you know it makes sense.


----------



## smange (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



chris661 said:



			Get it sorted you know it makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

Aye it makes sense in nearly every way and I am 99.99% moving but still not made the jump yet


----------



## LanDog (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



smange said:



			As Chris says, we will get you sorted with a lift no problem.

As for other rounds, depending on your flight times we can get something arranged either for the friday evening or the monday or if time allows both..there are plenty courses nearby, Im currently seriously considering moving clubs so not sure which one I will be playing at next year but whichever it is we can get a game there.

All you gotta do now is get it booked :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What club do you play at currently?


----------



## smange (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



LanDog said:



			What club do you play at currently?
		
Click to expand...

City of Derry at the minute but looking like moving on next season probably to North West


----------



## LanDog (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*

I'm not sure on the distances. But I'd recommend Greencastle, purely for the course. Not the facilities available


----------



## smange (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: irish craic classic Ballyliffin '13 details. Get you name down.*



LanDog said:



			I'm not sure on the distances. But I'd recommend Greencastle, purely for the course. Not the facilities available
		
Click to expand...

Much prefer North West to Greencastle to be honest, Greencastle is OK for an open or couple of times a season but wouldnt enjoy playing there week in week out.

Just wish we got decent weather as absolutely love the course at City of Derry but parkland golf in north west of Ireland only has a season of about 5 months so going to a links course to get year round golf


----------



## bayjon14 (Dec 4, 2012)

gentlemen,
count me in for 2 nights and 2 golf. If anyone is around the sligo or murvagh area I would be up for a game their Friday afternoon as travelling via Derry is a no go for me considering the dates.
Looking forward to a good laugh again in Ballyliffen, and hopefully none of my friends will do something stupid like get married.
JB


----------



## smange (Dec 4, 2012)

bayjon14 said:



			gentlemen,
count me in for 2 nights and 2 golf. If anyone is around the sligo or murvagh area I would be up for a game their Friday afternoon as travelling via Derry is a no go for me considering the dates.
Looking forward to a good laugh again in Ballyliffen, and hopefully none of my friends will do something stupid like get married.
JB
		
Click to expand...

Which way would you normally come up mate?

We travelled up from Dublin one year on the 12th and had no bother whatsoever except for getting stuck behind a couple of marches through a couple of the villages on the road from Strabane to Derry

If you stick to the main roads and dont go into the town centres you'll be fine, you can also get details of all the marches on your route online a bit closer to the time

Get yourself up here and we will get a knock at my place (wherever that may be by that time)


----------



## brendy (Dec 4, 2012)

bayjon14 said:



			gentlemen,
count me in for 2 nights and 2 golf. If anyone is around the sligo or murvagh area I would be up for a game their Friday afternoon as travelling via Derry is a no go for me considering the dates.
Looking forward to a good laugh again in Ballyliffen, and hopefully none of my friends will do something stupid like get married.
JB
		
Click to expand...

You promise this time?


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2012)

bayjon14 said:



			gentlemen,
count me in for 2 nights and 2 golf. If anyone is around the sligo or murvagh area I would be up for a game their Friday afternoon as travelling via Derry is a no go for me considering the dates.
Looking forward to a good laugh again in Ballyliffen, and hopefully none of my friends will do something stupid like get married.
JB
		
Click to expand...

I will more than likely be in a position to offer you something at murvagh on the Friday before  depending on what Patrick and I are up to


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll be up for 2 nights and 2 rounds again. But this year "I ain't getting on no bus fool". Will be able to offer a lifts if I can borrow my mates Mondeo which shouldn't be a problem. 

May I suggest these as a "prize"  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nitro-Golf-Balls-Hi-Vis-2-colour-Orange-Pink-Yellow-Blue-Coloured-Golf-Balls-/261117857122?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_Golf_GolfBalls&var=560165798600&hash=item3ccbd64d62


----------



## LanDog (Dec 5, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			I'll be up for 2 nights and 2 rounds again. But this year "I ain't getting on no bus fool". Will be able to offer a lifts if I can borrow my mates Mondeo which shouldn't be a problem[/URL]
		
Click to expand...

Possible car sharing opportunity Bob?


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 5, 2012)

No probs LD.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 5, 2012)

bayjon14 said:



			gentlemen,
count me in for 2 nights and 2 golf. If anyone is around the sligo or murvagh area I would be up for a game their Friday afternoon as travelling via Derry is a no go for me considering the dates.
Looking forward to a good laugh again in Ballyliffen, and hopefully none of my friends will do something stupid like get married.
JB
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking of going sligo way aswell, hopefuly we set a round up somewhere fri afternoon , break up the drive a bit ..  

Will have a chat with smange nearer the time see how best to avoid  the parade routes etc , decide then ..


----------



## LanDog (Dec 5, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			No probs LD.
		
Click to expand...

We'll talk closer to the time


----------



## chris661 (Dec 5, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Was thinking of going sligo way aswell, hopefuly we set a round up somewhere fri afternoon , break up the drive a bit ..  

Will have a chat with smange nearer the time see how best to avoid  the parade routes etc , decide then ..
		
Click to expand...

Sligo, letterkenny then out to buncranna stay in the republic the whole way


----------



## smange (Dec 5, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Sligo, letterkenny then out to buncranna stay in the republic the whole way 

Click to expand...

Your all worrying way too much about the parades, if you stay out of city centres and are travelling during the day you will be fine and probably wont even see a march.

Get yourselves up the normal and quickest routes and into the bar for a pint


----------



## LanDog (Dec 5, 2012)

smange said:



			Get yourselves up the normal and quickest routes and into the bar for a pint
		
Click to expand...


This got me excited. I'm a massive child.


----------



## malek988 (Dec 6, 2012)

i heard someone mention bar... im there


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 6, 2012)

Brendy , when do you want deposits ?? i think you said Â£50 ?

(1) Is it cheque payable to your good self ?
(2) is it ok to send more or will that make things aquward for yourself .. just wondering . doesnt realy matter either way ..?


----------



## brendy (Dec 6, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Brendy , when do you want deposits ?? i think you said Â£50 ?

(1) Is it cheque payable to your good self ?
(2) is it ok to send more or will that make things aquward for yourself .. just wondering . doesnt realy matter either way ..?
		
Click to expand...

Bill 2 nights hotel is Â£60 (â‚¬80) one night is Â£40 (â‚¬50). Feel free to send it in bits or in one go (as long as I have it by the 25th or so of January).
 The golf gets paid for separately on each day but you could contact them privately and see if you could pay for that in advance to save having to bring more on the day. I dont really want to be holding onto folks extra money from then til July to be honest.


----------



## brendy (Dec 6, 2012)

First post editted for a little more clarity.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 6, 2012)

No bother at all mate , can see where it could get messy alright .. grand il get the hotel money away to you before then & have that done .. 

Ta


----------



## brendy (Dec 6, 2012)

Good man, for those that have family etc, I am willing to take a couple of smaller payments between now and end of jan if that makes things easier (can lodge immediately if requested).

The reason I offered paypal, btw is that flogging old clubs etc on ebay could be a great way of making the trip almost cost neutral, certainly for the hotel anyway meaning no real money is coming out of the bank account, just from stuff sold on the bay.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2012)

Just booked my flights as Easy Jet has suddenly come into the frame so just got a return flight for Â£55.00 :thup:

 Fly out 08:30 BHX  â€“  Arrive 09:40 BFS (12th)

Return 18:25 BFS  â€“  land 19:30 BHX (15th)

Can you get me a price for 3 nights please.


----------



## smange (Dec 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			Just booked my flights as Easy Jet has suddenly come into the frame so just got a return flight for Â£55.00 :thup:

 Fly out 08:30 BHX  â€“  Arrive 09:40 BFS (12th)

Return 18:25 BFS  â€“  land 19:30 BHX (15th)

Can you get me a price for 3 nights please.
		
Click to expand...

Is that including your sticks? or you still planning on hiring when here?

Plus is it Belfast International or City? just remember to make sure you are booking the Airporter from the right airport as there is half an hour between pick ups and you dont want to get your timings wrong as it could lead to a long wait on the next pick up.

Im not implying your stupid enough to do that but one of my mates did so it has been done


----------



## brendy (Dec 6, 2012)

Requested my man.
Can I ask, are you hiring a car?


Fish said:



			Just booked my flights as Easy Jet has suddenly come into the frame so just got a return flight for Â£55.00 :thup:

 Fly out 08:30 BHX  â€“  Arrive 09:40 BFS (12th)

Return 18:25 BFS  â€“  land 19:30 BHX (15th)

Can you get me a price for 3 nights please.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2012)

smange said:



			Is that including your sticks? or you still planning on hiring when here?

Plus is it Belfast International or City? just remember to make sure you are booking the Airporter from the right airport as there is half an hour between pick ups and you dont want to get your timings wrong as it could lead to a long wait on the next pick up.

Im not implying your stupid enough to do that but one of my mates did so it has been done 

Click to expand...

BFS is the International airport.  I do travel quite a lot so I'll get all my links and timings right hopefully  The timetables are currently winter and will possibly change by then but currently landing at 09.40hrs I would need to get to the Airporter for 10am otherwise its 12noon.

I've selected my seat closest to the exit and with only hand luggage as I'm going to hire my sticks and collect from the airport I should be off quickly, hopefully.

If the times don't change to my advantage or I think it will be too tight I'll hire a car as I have now saved more than the cost of that with the flights and hiring my bats.

Would have been nice to have had more beer money but I hate hanging around and it could be busy around the airports with people coming in for the marches so I'll be happy to just get in a car and bugger off.

I'll just pay for my flights & hotel and leave the rest of the decisions floating as there not time sensitive.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 6, 2012)

fantastic deal fish, i so wish i was going


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2012)

I was umming and aahing but alas dont think I can afford it next year. flights are cheap, club hire cheap, golf & accomodation cheap but all together its just a tad too much


----------



## chris661 (Dec 6, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			fantastic deal fish, i so wish i was going
		
Click to expand...

Nothing stopping you getting across, get the same flight and half the hire car 



G1BB0 said:



			I was umming and aahing but alas dont think I can afford it next year. flights are cheap, club hire cheap, golf & accomodation cheap but all together its just a tad too much 

Click to expand...

Pfft this coming from the man who has bought how many sets of irons this year?


----------



## smange (Dec 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			BFS is the International airport.  I do travel quite a lot so I'll get all my links and timings right hopefully  The timetables are currently winter and will possibly change by then but currently landing at 09.40hrs I would need to get to the Airporter for 10am otherwise its 12noon.

I've selected my seat closest to the exit and with only hand luggage as I'm going to hire my sticks and collect from the airport I should be off quickly, hopefully.

If the times don't change to my advantage or I think it will be too tight I'll hire a car as I have now saved more than the cost of that with the flights and hiring my bats.

Would have been nice to have had more beer money but I hate hanging around and it could be busy around the airports with people coming in for the marches so I'll be happy to just get in a car and bugger off.

I'll just pay for my flights & hotel and leave the rest of the decisions floating as there not time sensitive.
		
Click to expand...

The Airporter is quite good and they ask you what flight your on when you book and they will keep an eye on the flights and if your running a little late they will wait on you.

Although a flight at that time of day should be on time so you shouldnt have any worries there.

Airport will be quiet enough as anyone coming for the marches will probably already be here for the 11th night and most of them travel by ferry anyway.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 6, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I was umming and aahing but alas dont think I can afford it next year. flights are cheap, club hire cheap, golf & accomodation cheap but all together its just a tad too much 

Click to expand...

pay for the hotel in jan.. book the flights in march  , you have til july then to gather bobs  for the rest  . jobs a good un  :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Pfft this coming from the man who has bought how many sets of irons this year? 

Click to expand...

ahhh but that was before the credit crunch took hold, now I am flogging them all lol


----------



## smange (Dec 6, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			ahhh but that was before the credit crunch took hold, now I am flogging them all lol
		
Click to expand...

Put all monies received into a Ballyliffin fund and get your backside over here.

You know you will deeply regret it when you see the pics and write up if you dont come.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 6, 2012)

G1bbo get your backend over there you don't no what your missing fella honestly ,they have 2 top notch courses and the hospitality is second to non,I've played both courses a few times now and would love to go back there but I'm over 4  weeks before for a week so a bit of a non starter for me or would have been car bonnet.


----------



## brendy (Dec 7, 2012)

Fish said:



			Just booked my flights as Easy Jet has suddenly come into the frame so just got a return flight for Â£55.00 :thup:

 Fly out 08:30 BHX  â€“  Arrive 09:40 BFS (12th)

Return 18:25 BFS  â€“  land 19:30 BHX (15th)

Can you get me a price for 3 nights please.
		
Click to expand...

Extra night is â‚¬40 pps.  

For all, Ann confirmed deposits due in January are fine so deposits to be with me and ready to lodge by the 28th Jan.


----------



## malek988 (Dec 7, 2012)

brendy ill be in the bangor area a few times over the next few weeks, can met you somewere to drop my deposit off?


----------



## brendy (Dec 7, 2012)

malek988 said:



			brendy ill be in the bangor area a few times over the next few weeks, can met you somewere to drop my deposit off?
		
Click to expand...

Yea no probs, drop me a pm when suits sure.


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2012)

brendy said:



			Extra night is â‚¬40 pps.  

For all, Ann confirmed deposits due in January are fine so deposits to be with me and ready to lodge by the 28th Jan.
		
Click to expand...

OK cheers, 3 nights Â£97.00 :thup:


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

Cheap as chips matey. I think I will only be staying the saturday night (playing both Sat and Sun) We'll have to get everyone up to the classy Clonmany establishments for a few kola Kubes and see where it takes us!


Fish said:



			OK cheers, 3 nights Â£97.00 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Yerman (Dec 8, 2012)

Gutted I cannot get the time off to get over for this, good luck to all involved, ...maybe next year.


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

That is a terrible cough you have got there Yerman 
Unlucky though matey, Im sure plenty of pics will surface (good and bad! haha) to give those that couldnt make it, at least a taste of the weekend.


Yerman said:



			Gutted I cannot get the time off to get over for this, good luck to all involved, ...maybe next year.

Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Cheap as chips matey. I think I will only be staying the saturday night (playing both Sat and Sun) We'll have to get everyone up to the classy Clonmany establishments for a few kola Kubes and see where it takes us!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I could cope with the excitement of another night out in The Land That Time Forgot, it was a bit unnerving last time with the yokel playing Duelling Banjos and offering to make us squeal like piggies 

Maybe somewhere that has heard of the 20th century this time I think


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			Not sure I could cope with the excitement of another night out in The Land That Time Forgot, it was a bit unnerving last time with the yokel playing Duelling Banjos and offering to make us squeal like piggies 

Maybe somewhere that has heard of the 20th century this time I think
		
Click to expand...

Other towns with drinking holes... ermmmm.......


----------



## Yerman (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			That is a terrible cough you have got there Yerman .
		
Click to expand...

I know...I Know


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

Im glad you called them holes and not establishments........

Clonmany contained probably some of the worst, if not THE worst bars I have ever been in in my life, now considering some of the places I have been in over the years that is a great acheivement and all within one street.

Rusty Nail for me :thup: :cheers:


----------



## LanDog (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Other towns with drinking holes... ermmmm.......





Click to expand...

Carndonagh would probably the closest place that could offer anywhere to go I'd say. 

There's always the nightclub near my caravan! About a 45 minute dive by car from Ballyliffin though!


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			Im glad you called them holes and not establishments........

Clonmany contained probably some of the worst, if not THE worst bars I have ever been in in my life, now considering some of the places I have been in over the years that is a great acheivement and all within one street.

Rusty Nail for me :thup: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Plainly you have led a sheltered life so far (grand)faither


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Carndonagh would probably the closest place that could offer anywhere to go I'd say. 

There's always the nightclub near my caravan! About a 45 minute* dive *by car from Ballyliffin though!
		
Click to expand...

Highlighted, how right you are! hahaha.



smange said:



			Im glad you called them holes and not establishments........

Clonmany contained probably some of the worst, if not THE worst bars I have ever been in in my life, now considering some of the places I have been in over the years that is a great acheivement and all within one street.

Rusty Nail for me :thup: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oh Steve, you really should have come to buncrana.  A whole new type of a nights entertainment.
 Apparently I was rave dancing to the Soldiers Song, in my defence, I was bongo'd. A lot of money was spent on drink in that establisment.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Oh Steve, you really should have come to buncrana.  A whole new type of a nights entertainment.
 Apparently I was rave dancing to the Soldiers Song, in my defence, I was bongo'd. A lot of money was spent on drink in that establisment.
		
Click to expand...

Well you certainly were like a burst couch on Sunday :rofl: We were standing on the putting green wondering if you were going to make it at all.


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Plainly you have led a sheltered life so far (grand)faither 

Click to expand...

Not in the slightest young 'un

I've drank in bars in places like Greenock, Paisley and that Godforsaken place that is Clydebank  and found them more hospitable than Clonmany


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Highlighted, how right you are! hahaha.



Oh Steve, you really should have come to buncrana.  A whole new type of a nights entertainment.
 Apparently I was rave dancing to the Soldiers Song, in my defence, I was bongo'd. A lot of money was spent on drink in that establisment.
		
Click to expand...

I might be persuaded to go to Buncrana this time but I aint getting on no school bus like you did last time 

In fact there will be weddings on in the 3 hotels in Ballyliffin, I reckon on a bit of "Wedding Crasher" activity could be on the cards :cheers:


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			Not in the slightest young 'un

I've drank in bars in places like Greenock, Paisley and that Godforsaken place that is Clydebank  and found them more hospitable than Clonmany
		
Click to expand...

For what its worth, Clonmany has 13 parish pubs, 8 of which are in the village.
303 people live in the actual village. that makes a 38/1 pub ratio....Fantastic.


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			I might be persuaded to go to Buncrana this time but I aint getting on no school bus like you did last time 

In fact there will be weddings on in the 3 hotels in Ballyliffin, I reckon on a bit of "Wedding Crasher" activity could be on the cards :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Well the hotel bar is cheap, very handy (for both stumbling back to our rooms and for decent grub) and as you say, if there is a wedding on, busy.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			In fact there will be weddings on in the 3 hotels in Ballyliffin, I reckon on a bit of "Wedding Crasher" activity could be on the cards :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

How do you get rid of the smell of sudocream easily 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 :rofl:


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			For what its worth, Clonmany has 13 parish pubs, 8 of which are in the village.
303 people live in the actual village. that makes a 38/1 pub ratio....Fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Do you work for the Clonmany Tourist Board?

Either that or your starting to sound like a man who is making plans for spending his retirement there, well at least youll get to play Ballyliffin more regular then


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			How do you get rid of the smell of sudocream easily 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Get one of the mongrels from a bar in Clonmany to lick it off mate


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			Get one of the mongrels from a bar in Clonmany to lick it off mate 

Click to expand...

Hahaha I dont think even those guys would be big enough headers to take that on, unless you liberally sprinkled some kola kubes, goldschlager or jagermeister..


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Hahaha I dont think even those guys would be big enough headers to take that on, unless you liberally sprinkled some kola kubes, goldschlager or jagermeister.. 

Click to expand...

Well you threw enough kola cubes around that night.........


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Well you threw enough kola cubes around that night.........
		
Click to expand...

What can I say, life and soul of the party 
Cant believe we got fresh ones FOC.


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Well you threw enough kola cubes around that night.........
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget that he then proceeded to make big puppy eyes at the barman, telling him that some innocent passer by had spilt his expensive shot, which the barman to his credit replaced free of charge before Brendy licked the previously mentioned spilt one off the bar before downing his free replacement.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			Dont forget that he then proceeded to make big puppy eyes at the barman, telling him that some innocent passer by had spilt his expensive shot, which the barman to his credit replaced free of charge before Brendy licked the previously mentioned spilt one off the bar before downing his free replacement.
		
Click to expand...

Classy :rofl: I forgot about the "jakey suckng it through a sweaty sock episode"


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

What?


chris661 said:



			classy :rofl: I forgot about the "jakey suckng it through a sweaty sock episode"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			What?
		
Click to expand...

  

For you non Scottish folk, the hobo that will drink anything. You sucking the shot up off the bar after throwing it there in the first place.


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

5 minute rule! 



chris661 said:



  

For you non Scottish folk, the hobo that will drink anything. You sucking the shot up off the bar after throwing it there in the first place.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Classy :rofl: I forgot about the "jakey suckng it through a sweaty sock episode"
		
Click to expand...

How can you have forgotten witnessing that?

Its been the subject of a few of my night terrors ever since it happened

Licking drink off that bar top in that bar in Clonmany is marginally worse and more revolting than the mongrel licking the sudocream off your jacksie......YEEUCCHH


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			Licking drink off that bar top in that bar in Clonmany is marginally worse and more revolting than the mongrel licking the sudocream off your jacksie......YEEUCCHH
		
Click to expand...

The bit I took was only the top half, it wasnt touching the counter. Chris's rear end....whole different ball game, probably had more business than the bar that evening.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			The bit I took was only the top half, it wasnt touching the counter. Chris's rear end....whole different ball game, probably had more business than the bar that evening.
		
Click to expand...

Now now Nelson. 

Only with sudocream. Sweaty-tastic 

I never strayed into the kennel that weekend


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Now now Nelson. 

Only with sudocream. Sweaty-tastic 

I never strayed into the kennel that weekend 

Click to expand...

What else could I have been talking about


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			The bit I took was only the top half, it wasnt touching the counter. Chris's rear end....whole different ball game, probably had more business than the bar that evening.
		
Click to expand...

It was a shot, when spilt it was 0.5mm deep, it touched the counter and therefore so did your tongue/lips......

As for the other accusation, I didnt witness any posterior invading of Chris but am a bit suspicious that you disappeared with Bob knowing what he yelled out the following day whilst on the 15th tee, was it just a flashback to the night before??


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			It was a shot, when spilt it was 0.5mm deep, it touched the counter and therefore so did your tongue/lips......

As for the other accusation, I didnt witness any posterior invading of Chris but am a bit suspicious that you disappeared with Bob knowing what he yelled out the following day whilst on the 15th tee, was it just a flashback to the night before??
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse he could have repeated what he said on the 13th? at my place that time :rofl:


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			It was a shot, when spilt it was 0.5mm deep, it touched the counter and therefore so did your tongue/lips......

As for the other accusation, I didnt witness any posterior invading of Chris but am a bit suspicious that you disappeared with Bob knowing what he yelled out the following day whilst on the 15th tee, was it just a flashback to the night before??
		
Click to expand...

I admit it, with a few drinks on me, I am a tramp. If you think that was bad, you should have seen what we were sharing on the schoolbus!


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Could be worse he could have repeated what he said on the 13th? at my place that time :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A combination of the two comments would be concerning 

After reading this and remembering some of the things, I think I may give it a miss after all, purely for my own safety and future sanity.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



			A combination of the two comments would be concerning 

After reading this and remembering some of the things, I think I may give it a miss after all, purely for my own safety and future sanity.
		
Click to expand...

What happens in Clonamany stays in Clonamany


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			I admit it, with a few drinks on me, I am a tramp. If you think that was bad, you should have seen what we were sharing on the schoolbus!
		
Click to expand...

  Please tell me it was a drink or cigarette and not one of the other occupants of the bus


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

smange said:



  Please tell me it was a drink or cigarette and not one of the other occupants of the bus
		
Click to expand...

What happpens on a school bus, stays on the school bus. 


Think I am going to have to split this convo away from the ballyliffin thread.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Think I am going to have to split this convo away from the ballyliffin thread. 

Click to expand...

Just setting the scene for any interested parties :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 8, 2012)

jeepers did you lot play any golf last year or was the winner  decided by some sock drinking sudocream drink game in a cave in clonmany ?


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok spill the beans, who chirped???


bladeplayer said:



			jeepers did you lot play any golf last year or was the winner  decided by some sock drinking sudocream drink game in a cave in clonmany ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			jeepers did you lot play any golf last year or was the winner  decided by some sock drinking sudocream drink game in a cave in clonmany ?
		
Click to expand...

If oyu had seen the winning score you wouldn't have called it golf. You better get practising for this year Bill


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Ok spill the beans, who chirped???
		
Click to expand...

that black cat of yours :smirk:


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

Agreed, Saturdays scoring was much better. 
I didnt even bother counting my score for the first 7 holes on Sunday as it was all I could do to put one foot in front of the other. hitting the ball was like trying to hit a swinging piÃ±ata.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

brendy said:



			Agreed, Saturdays scoring was much better. 
I didnt even bother counting my score for the first 7 holes on Sunday as it was all I could do to put one foot in front of the other. hitting the ball was like trying to hit a swinging piÃ±ata.
		
Click to expand...

I gave up after 3 holes. You lasted well although you did have an extra 3 hours in bed :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			If oyu had seen the winning score you wouldn't have called it golf. You better get practising for this year Bill 

Click to expand...

Practice drinking or golf ha , not great at either .. i bagsy Smange for the sunday , need him to (god this is going to sound bad ) find my balls


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I gave up after 3 holes. You lasted well although you did have an extra 3 hours in bed :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We got back to the hotel at 4.30-5am and I was awake at 11ish, just not functioning like a human at all though.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Practice drinking or golf ha , not great at either .. i bagsy Smange for the sunday , need him to (god this is going to sound bad ) find my balls 

Click to expand...

Nae chance. You are doing it the hard way this time.....


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

Am I in for a session or what :mmm: Shall I start training now, and  don't mean golf


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fish said:



 Am I in for a session or what :mmm: Shall I start training now, and  don't mean golf 

Click to expand...

From my experience I would say yes but sure we do get some laughs at the same time its not all business you know


----------



## brendy (Dec 8, 2012)

It is what you make of it fella, we'll leave it at that 


Fish said:



 Am I in for a session or what :mmm: Shall I start training now, and  don't mean golf 

Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Dec 8, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Practice drinking or golf ha , not great at either .. i bagsy Smange for the sunday , need him to (god this is going to sound bad ) find my balls 

Click to expand...

After last years antics finding your balls will be easy compared to playing with the enigma that is Bob


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll have to live up to my username won't I.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fish said:



			Hmmm, I'll have to live up to my username won't I.
		
Click to expand...

Or change it to "big girls blouse"


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Or change it to "big girls blouse" 

Click to expand...

lol

View attachment 3797


----------



## malek988 (Dec 9, 2012)

man i though our airsoft outings to England was messy, this is 10x worse!! i was crapping myself at the though of playing against some of your handicaps, but looks like the drunken antics will help me a bit lol, really looking forward to this!!


----------



## smange (Dec 9, 2012)

malek988 said:



			man i though our airsoft outings to England was messy, this is 10x worse!! *i was crapping myself at the though of playing against some of your handicaps*, but looks like the drunken antics will help me a bit lol, really looking forward to this!!
		
Click to expand...

If you knew the scores from last year you definitely wouldnt be worried about anybodies handicap :mmm:


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 9, 2012)

malek988 said:



			man i though our airsoft outings to England was messy, this is 10x worse!! i was crapping myself at the though of playing against some of your handicaps, but looks like the drunken antics will help me a bit lol, really looking forward to this!!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you go for airsoft. I used to play regularly at S.W.A.T in north wales and also played a few other sites around the area and Dragon Valley in the south. Really enjoy it but have so far been unable to find many sites around the country and didn't want to go them by myself. Might try to take it back up. 

As for the ICC, don't worried about the score, enjoy the golf and the company. This year I refuse to be led astray. Although the hangover does give an excuse for bad golf.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 9, 2012)

malek988 said:



			!! i was crapping myself at the though of playing against some of your handicaps, !!
		
Click to expand...

have no fear on that score mate, it good craic & some bad & some good  golf thrown in ,


----------



## malek988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Good to know

I played mostly at the first and only sites Manchester woodland, the avademy which was an ex special needs school the mini toilets were freaky looking!! And drakelow tunnels


----------



## chris661 (Dec 9, 2012)

malek988 said:



			i was crapping myself at the though of playing against some of your handicaps
		
Click to expand...

Don't stress about that fella, it is only a game of golf good or bad we can go have a pint and be happy(ish)


----------



## malek988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't wait for this really can't


----------



## brendy (Dec 14, 2012)

Little bump to see if there is any more interest at this early stage?


----------



## malek988 (Dec 18, 2012)

Still very much looking forward to this!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 18, 2012)

Brendy , you still at the same address mate ?


----------



## brendy (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes matey PMed.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers , sterling Cheque gone to ya , any probs let me know


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 23, 2012)

Did that arrive with you mate ?


----------



## brendy (Dec 23, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Did that arrive with you mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes matey not long arrived.  You are the first one received.
Cheers my man.


----------



## smange (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a wee bump in case anyone who fancies a weekend in Ireland in July has missed this post

Great weekend at a great price

And to help tempt you if you are unsure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fADwBzH3adY


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2013)

What is the deposit. I may have to drop to one night but won't know till later in the year due to wedding plans/costs etc.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			What is the deposit. I may have to drop to one night but won't know till later in the year due to wedding plans/costs etc.
		
Click to expand...

Check post #1 mate Brendy updated it when he got the prices .. when do you need us for the wedding , we may all pencil it in ha


----------



## brendy (Jan 10, 2013)

Bob, Deposit is the cost of your hotel, so if you stay for one night, that is your deposit (cost as per initial post).
Due in the next couple of weeks so I can get them off to the hotel.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 10, 2013)

brendy said:



			Due in the next couple of weeks so I can get them off to the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

Will get it off to you around the end of the month that ok?


----------



## brendy (Jan 10, 2013)

Yup no probs as I said though, post dated cheques are coolio too.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 10, 2013)

brendy said:



			Yup no probs as I said though, post dated cheques are coolio too.
		
Click to expand...

Paypal is easiest after the last debacle. Anyway you will get it in a fortnight or so


----------



## brendy (Jan 10, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Paypal is easiest after the last debacle. Anyway you will get it in a fortnight or so
		
Click to expand...

Ahh right, dead on fella.


----------



## smange (Jan 12, 2013)

Well Bob?

How did the meet go?

It was yesterday wasnt it?

:rofl:

Idiot!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 12, 2013)

smange said:



			Well Bob?

How did the meet go?

It was yesterday wasnt it?

:rofl:

Idiot!
		
Click to expand...

Thought it went all right for us anyway


----------



## smange (Jan 12, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Thought it went all right for us anyway  

Click to expand...

A bit better than it did or Bob

didnt want him thinking I had forgot about it so thought I would ask

Once again

Idiot!!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 12, 2013)

smange said:



			A bit better than it did or Bob

didnt want him thinking I had forgot about it so thought I would ask

Once again

Idiot!!
		
Click to expand...

He must think if he stays quiet that it will all blowover, no chance this is one of these things that will never ever die :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jan 12, 2013)

chris661 said:



			He must think if he stays quiet that it will all blowover, no chance this is one of these things that will never ever die :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, this will never go away, no matter how quiet he keeps 

Idiot!


----------



## malek988 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill not be attending this if you want to take my name of the list thanks


----------



## brendy (Jan 13, 2013)

Done.


malek988 said:



			Ill not be attending this if you want to take my name of the list thanks
		
Click to expand...


I might have another couple of names to add shortly.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2013)

Brendy, Have you recieved my money yet?


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2013)

paypal or posted? Nothing here though no post on Saturday probably due to weather.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			paypal or posted? Nothing here though no post on Saturday probably due to weather.
		
Click to expand...

Posted.


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2013)

Tis ok, give it a few more days


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			Tis ok, give it a few more days 

Click to expand...

Ok let me know when you get it, the post up here can be terrible


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2013)

Went home for lunch and it was there smiling at me! will be banking it either this friday or earliy next week if thats ok? Same for you Bill.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for not being on the ball with this, A-Levels have destroyed me the last month or so, but if there are still places, I'd like to attend. 2 Nights 2 Rounds I hope


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 24, 2013)

I was thinking 1 night Landog if you fancy travelling up together on the morning of the first round. If we leave around 9am we'll be there is good time as I found out the other week.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 24, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I was thinking 1 night Landog if you fancy travelling up together on the morning of the first round. If we leave around 9am we'll be there is good time as I found out the other week.
		
Click to expand...

Its in Ballyliffin yea ?


----------



## brendy (Jan 24, 2013)

No probs landog, whatever you both decide, deposit is the full cost of the hotel (1st post).  pm me for postal address/paypal


----------



## chris661 (Jan 24, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I was thinking 1 night Landog if you fancy travelling up together on the morning of the first round. If we leave around 9am we'll be there is good time as I found out the other week.
		
Click to expand...

So you will be leaving around the Thursday then :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd say That'll suit me grand Bob


----------



## smange (Jan 25, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I was thinking 1 night Landog if you fancy travelling up together on the morning of the first round. If we leave around 9am we'll be there is good time as I found out the other week.
		
Click to expand...

Remember its in Ballyliffin so just you plan for Murvagh and you should get there Ok

Landog, I was looking forward to meeting you but seeing as you are travelling with the village idiot I probably wont get to meet you, maybe next year though 

55.2833Â° N, 7.4000Â° W

May help you :thup:

Idiot!


----------



## brendy (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess poor old Bob just isnt going to hear the end of this one?


----------



## smange (Jan 25, 2013)

brendy said:



			I guess poor old Bob just isnt going to hear the end of this one?  

Click to expand...

This is gonna roll on until someone (probably Bob) does something even stupider, which considering he ended up at a golf course more than *70 MILES* away from where he was supposed to be and also sent me a message celebrating his early arrival, is gonna take some beating.

No way is this gonna just go away quietly :whoo:

idiot!!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 25, 2013)

smange said:



			no way is this gonna just go away quietly :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

*ever*


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## LanDog (Jan 28, 2013)

What's this story? Smange, aren't you coming? 

Oh and Bob. I think I'll drive.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 30, 2013)

He's being "clever" Cain. Thinks that if I'm going with you we won't be there. I might have a new car by the summer so won't mind driving if that's the case. Hoping to get a lease car now I've been offered a permanent job. I know my way to Ballyliffin very well now


----------



## chris661 (Jan 30, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			He's being "clever" Cain. Thinks that if I'm going with you we won't be there. I might have a new car by the summer so won't mind driving if that's the case. Hoping to get a lease car now I've been offered a permanent job. I know my way to Ballyliffin very well now 

Click to expand...

Will the permenet job stop you tweeting at random hours in the night? Good news anyway mate.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 30, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Will the permenet job stop you tweeting at random hours in the night? Good news anyway mate.
		
Click to expand...

Why does your phone notify you of every tweet when it is posted and wake you up. If so roll on the spate of late night tweets to you then. 

But yes. New job is 9-5. I'll be doing a lot of driving so better get a working satnav.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 30, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Why does your phone notify you of every tweet when it is posted and wake you up. If so roll on the spate of late night tweets to you then. 

But yes. New job is 9-5. I'll be doing a lot of driving so better get a working satnav.
		
Click to expand...

Nah blocking mode is handy  When do you start?


----------



## brendy (Jan 30, 2013)

Right gents, starting to look towards getting our monies off to the hotel to cover bed and brekkies.
Thanks to those who have been in touch or have forwarded cheques already.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Right gents, starting to look towards getting our monies off to the hotel to cover bed and brekkies.
Thanks to those who have been in touch or have forwarded cheques already.
		
Click to expand...

Kinda forgot about this when do you need it for?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 30, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Kinda forgot about this when do you need it for?
		
Click to expand...

anytime before 28th Jan 2013 will do  

Cant wait to play that elevated par 3 again . might play it right this time


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Kinda forgot about this when do you need it for?
		
Click to expand...

Chris, i sent cash for two nights as it was cheap.


----------



## brendy (Jan 30, 2013)

Soonish Chris, I can take paypal if you want to leave it a few days extra. Ideally want to get out names and numbers firmed up a bit.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 30, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			anytime before 28th Jan 2013 will do  

Cant wait to play that elevated par 3 again . might play it right this time
		
Click to expand...

What instead of the water  



patricks148 said:



			Chris, i sent cash for two nights as it was cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Righto two nights it is.



brendy said:



			Soonish Chris, I can take paypal if you want to leave it a few days extra. Ideally want to get out names and numbers firmed up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Ok will pm you for your details soon


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 30, 2013)

chris661 said:



			What instead of the water 

Click to expand...

Good memory there Chris :angry:

Was right in the middle of the water  tho .... stupid ball, i shouted DRAW DRAW the second  i pushed it right , but it didnt listen, 

 great hole tho .. looking forward to the weekend now ..


----------



## brendy (Jan 31, 2013)

Quick update on who has paid, if anyone else would like to join us, please get in touch.

1. Smange   Received
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Landog 
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds
5. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
6. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
7. Fish TBC
8. Bayjon both nights
9. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2013)

brendy said:



			Quick update on who has paid, if anyone else would like to join us, please get in touch.

1. Smange
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Landog 
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds
5. Patricks148 (at least 1 night 2 rnds )Received
6. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
7. Fish TBC
8. Bayjon both nights
9. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received

Click to expand...

Brendan, i though i sent for both nights?


----------



## brendy (Jan 31, 2013)

A thousand apologies, amended, I had only added the received bit! D'oh!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank god you got it. Was worried I might have seen it to some bloke in America or something.


----------



## smange (Feb 7, 2013)

brendy said:



			Quick update on who has paid, if anyone else would like to join us, please get in touch.

1. Smange
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Landog 
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds
5. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
6. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
7. Fish TBC
8. Bayjon both nights
9. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received

Click to expand...

Brendy, PM me your paypal details and I will send my deposit through to you tomorrow

CBA checking the first post but am I right saying its 40 notes for the one night?


----------



## brendy (Feb 7, 2013)

smange said:



			Brendy, PM me your paypal details and I will send my deposit through to you tomorrow

CBA checking the first post but am I right saying its 40 notes for the one night?
		
Click to expand...

Tis.
Ill pm you now.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 13, 2013)

So it's been another week. How's the list looking now?


----------



## smange (Feb 16, 2013)

I most likely have another name to add to the 1 night 2 rounds list.

Just waiting on a definite yeah from him as he is only due back from his honeymoon on the friday morning and is waiting on definite permission from his future war office before committing but its looking likely that he will make it

I will get his deposit off him as soon as poss Brendy and get it up to you


----------



## brendy (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy  days steve, might have one myself.


----------



## smange (Mar 10, 2013)

Right the maybe is now a definite.

He is throwing his deposit into me this week so I will forward it on to you as soon as I get it Brendy.

Mark O'Neil is his name and he's in for one night in hotel and two rounds of golf.

He is waiting for his handicap but used to play off 2 before uni and work stopped him playing for a couple of years but in process of getting his handicap sorted.


----------



## brendy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dead on steve, I have stevie gordon down as going now too and possibly another couple but will be confirmed this week hopefully.


----------



## smange (Mar 10, 2013)

Happy days mate, is Stevie staying down this time?

What about Simon and Bondy? Have you mentioned to them?


----------



## brendy (Mar 10, 2013)

Havent spoken to either in about a year matey.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2013)

If this is happening next year I'll hop across the sea and take part. Combine it with a couple of other courses then home.


Crawford.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2013)

thecraw said:



			If this is happening next year I'll hop across the sea and take part. Combine it with a couple of other courses then home.


Crawford.
		
Click to expand...

That would be cool craw , good stuff,  be good to meet up.. ,  .. bring a few of the others aswell .. had  great craic with the lads that travelled over in 2011

I was hoping to get over your way this year to play , dont remember the venue but its June 1st .. then i remembered or should i say i was reminded that one of the lads here in work is getting maried that day , another work wedding in September , so there will be no away trip this year ..


----------



## brendy (Mar 19, 2013)

Still waiting on a couple of deposits gents, something just dawned on me too after speaking to Ann today.
We are due to play the old links course on Saturday (not available to us Sunday regardless) and the big course, the Glashedy on Sunday, there is an open competition (chance of prizes and handicap cut/.1 back) on the Saturday on the Glashedy too and was wondering do we play the Glashedy on the two days or stick to one on each?


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2013)

Play both courses mate would be my vote

We do have a couple of first timers who have never played Ballyliffin before so better for them to play both courses while there

As much as I love the Glashedy it's nice to play both tracks in a weekend


----------



## chris661 (Mar 19, 2013)

smange said:



			As much as I love the Glashedy it's nice to play both tracks in a weekend
		
Click to expand...

Naw it isnae.

I don't really mind (although I strongly dislike the old links   ) but as the snipped quote above better for those that haven't been before to play both. 

Deposit your way at the weekend Brendy, I know I know but at least you know it will be coming


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Naw it isnae.

I don't really mind (although I strongly dislike the old links   ) but as the snipped quote above better for those that haven't been before to play both. 

Deposit your way at the weekend Brendy, I know I know but at least you know it will be coming 

Click to expand...

Strongly dislike is your way of saying I never play well on the old links

Well I've news for you.....you were crap on the Glashedy as well last year (granted we all were but it was entirely Bobs fault that I played poorly)


----------



## chris661 (Mar 19, 2013)

smange said:



			Strongly dislike is your way of saying I never play well on the old links

Well I've news for you.....you were crap on the Glashedy as well last year (granted we all were but it was entirely Bobs fault that I played poorly) 

Click to expand...

Well as the trophy is sitting on my mantle I couldn't have played as crap as you  Anyway we played together :lol:


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Well as the trophy is sitting on my mantle I couldn't have played as crap as you  Anyway we played together :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Yep but remember we were hampered by having Bob playing with us so I guess getting first and second place was quite an achievement in the end 

It's only right we play both courses though especially for the first timers


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2013)

Im cool to go with the majority mate .. id say it would be a definate .1 back tho ha ha ..




chris661 said:



			Well as the trophy is sitting on my mantle I couldn't have played as crap as you  Anyway we played together :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I want this back by the way....


P.S as Steve "guided" us both to victory on consecutive years i bagsy him for the Sunday .. :thup:


----------



## brendy (Mar 20, 2013)

I have to say, you didnt have much competition last year due to alcohol induced shenanigans.
This year it whoever wins it will be well worth it!


chris661 said:



			Well as the trophy is sitting on my mantle I couldn't have played as crap as you  Anyway we played together :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I think we will stick with the round on each course then.

landog, Fish are you still coming? you have both gone very quiet


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

brendy said:



			I have to say, you didnt have much competition last year due to alcohol induced shenanigans.
This year it whoever wins it will be well worth it!


I think we will stick with the round on each course then.

landog, Fish are you still coming? you have both gone very quiet 

Click to expand...

I still have it more than pencilled in, just caught up with house sale/move and business closing.  If it means I have to find alternative accommodation due to leaving it a little late, then so be it but my flights are booked already.


----------



## brendy (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I still have it more than pencilled in, just caught up with house sale/move and business closing.  If it means I have to find alternative accommodation due to leaving it a little late, then so be it but my flights are booked already.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, with regards to room, we have 6 rooms booked for now so enough to do us unless we get any more. if you want a room for yourself the hotel does have a 15 euro supplement, just over a tenner.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

brendy said:



			Good man, with regards to room, we have 6 rooms booked for now so enough to do us unless we get any more. if you want a room for yourself the hotel does have a 15 euro supplement, just over a tenner.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, you quoted me for 3 nights which I still plan to do.


----------



## malek988 (Mar 29, 2013)

brendy is there still time to throw my name back into this?? i backed out originally due to a stupid work deployment but its cancelled and ill be definitely on leave. is there a new deadline for deposits?


----------



## chris661 (Mar 29, 2013)

malek988 said:



			brendy is there still time to throw my name back into this?? i backed out originally due to a stupid work deployment but its cancelled and ill be definitely on leave. is there a new deadline for deposits?
		
Click to expand...

Hope not as he still has to get mine


----------



## brendy (Mar 29, 2013)

Nope still time matey. Pm me when it suits ref deposit


----------



## chris661 (Apr 9, 2013)

brendy said:



			Quick update on who has paid, if anyone else would like to join us, please get in touch.

1. Smange   Received
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Landog 
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds Received  Finally 
5. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
6. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
7. Fish TBC
8. Bayjon both nights
9. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received
10. Malek988
11. Stevie Gordon tbc
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking forward to this now , game is starting to shape up & looking forward to meeting they guys I havent met before & catching up with the other lads .. 

Must be a few more of the  home grown talent or wana be travellers  (golfing sort ) out there wanting to go to a meet aswell ..


----------



## malek988 (Apr 16, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Looking forward to this now , game is starting to shape up & looking forward to meeting they guys I havent met before & catching up with the other lads .. 

Must be a few more of the  home grown talent or wana be travellers  (golfing sort ) out there wanting to go to a meet aswell ..
		
Click to expand...


i really cant wait for this, always like to put names to face's, plus it will be my 1st time golfing outside of N.I Since i played the little 9 Hole course in Falcarragh 20 years ago Cloughaneely, good times, id drive there just to play a round then drive all the way home again.

Brendy a perk of my membership is i get 50% of green fees at all the north and west coast links courses in the group, and ballyliffin is one of them, are we paying our own green fees seperatly on the day??


----------



## chris661 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think there are opens on that weekend so it would only be around â‚¬25 or so for the golf anyway. Although I am in the same boat as you in getting the reduced fee as well  so I don't mind either way


----------



## brendy (Apr 16, 2013)

We are paying them separately but might well be getting them for last years price now that I have found out I kind of know the pro on another non golf site. No harm in asking though.



malek988 said:



			i really cant wait for this, always like to put names to face's, plus it will be my 1st time golfing outside of N.I Since i played the little 9 Hole course in Falcarragh 20 years ago Cloughaneely, good times, id drive there just to play a round then drive all the way home again.

Brendy a perk of my membership is i get 50% of green fees at all the north and west coast links courses in the group, and ballyliffin is one of them, are we paying our own green fees seperatly on the day??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## malek988 (Apr 16, 2013)

chris661 said:



			I think there are opens on that weekend so it would only be around â‚¬25 or so for the golf anyway. Although I am in the same boat as you in getting the reduced fee as well  so I don't mind either way 

Click to expand...

you with the N&W Coasts group which course are you at?? im planning to go all round them this year, bar royal portrush as they demand a letter of introduction and a 18 hcap cert


----------



## smange (Apr 16, 2013)

Are we playing in the opens or are we doing our usual of playing whichever course the comp isnt on that day?

And how come youve managed to keep the words "reduced green fee" quiet? What sort of deals do you get for Portrush?


----------



## malek988 (Apr 16, 2013)

smange said:



			Are we playing in the opens or are we doing our usual of playing whichever course the comp isnt on that day?

And how come youve managed to keep the words "reduced green fee" quiet? What sort of deals do you get for Portrush?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.northandwestcoastlinks.com/

50% of green fees at the courses listed on there, but portrush is a no no as my hcap wont be 18 when i finally hand my cards in next week


----------



## chris661 (Apr 16, 2013)

malek988 said:



			you with the N&W Coasts group which course are you at?? im planning to go all round them this year, bar royal portrush as they demand a letter of introduction and a 18 hcap cert

Click to expand...

Murvgh (donegal golf club) if you are coming down give me a shout and we could get a game. Letter of introduction?  Wossat?


----------



## malek988 (Apr 16, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Murvgh (donegal golf club) if you are coming down give me a shout and we could get a game. Letter of introduction?  Wossat?
		
Click to expand...

NO idea my friend, it says on the Royal Portrush website as one of the requirements of playing on the big course


but yes when im heading your direction ill certainly drop you a line to arrange a game!


----------



## smange (Apr 16, 2013)

malek988 said:



http://www.northandwestcoastlinks.com/

50% of green fees at the courses listed on there, but portrush is a no no as my hcap wont be 18 when i finally hand my cards in next week 

Click to expand...

Good job that :thup:

Does everyone in the party have to be a member at one of the courses to get the discount or is it OK for just one of them? Wouldnt mind getting a game at Portrush, if I knew someone who was a member at one of the courses  (cough cough)


----------



## malek988 (Apr 16, 2013)

smange said:



			Good job that :thup:

Does everyone in the party have to be a member at one of the courses to get the discount or is it OK for just one of them? Wouldnt mind getting a game at Portrush, if I knew someone who was a member at one of the courses  (cough cough)
		
Click to expand...

i Honestly dont know, ill check with the GM tomorrow about that, good question!


----------



## smange (Apr 16, 2013)

malek988 said:



			i Honestly dont know, ill check with the GM tomorrow about that, good question!
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm, now if only I knew someone who was a member of somewhere like, say Murvagh


----------



## malek988 (Apr 16, 2013)

smange said:



			Mmmm, now if only I knew someone who was a member of somewhere like, say Murvagh 

Click to expand...

well i can sign you in if u ever venture up here to ardglass


----------



## chris661 (Apr 17, 2013)

smange said:



			Mmmm, now if only I knew someone who was a member of somewhere like, say Murvagh 

Click to expand...

Did someone call


----------



## brendy (Apr 17, 2013)

1. Smange   Received
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Landog 
4. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds Received  Finally 
5. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
6. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
7. Fish TBC
8. Bayjon both nights Received
9. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received
10. Malek988 
11. Stevie Gordon tbc


----------



## smange (Apr 17, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Did someone call 

Click to expand...

Aye me

So when we playing Portrush with your 50% discounted green fee?


----------



## chris661 (Apr 17, 2013)

smange said:



			Aye meSo when we playing Portrush with your 50% discounted green fee?
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky sunshine. You need to be a member at a NW&CL club to avail. Some of the courses give 50% off and some will give you members guest rates just depends.


----------



## smange (May 10, 2013)

Only 8 weeks or so to go:thup:

Just a wee bump in case there is anyone out there who hasn't seen this and may want to attend

A great weekend at a great price, two top class courses and plenty of the black stuff!

What more could you want :swing: :cheers:


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2013)

smange said:



			Only 8 weeks or so to go:thup:

Just a wee bump in case there is anyone out there who hasn't seen this and may want to attend

A great weekend at a great price, two top class courses and plenty of the black stuff!

What more could you want :swing: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Nae bob :rofl: 

All joking aside it should be a cracking weekend as usual.....well as long as brendy sorts out the weather


----------



## smange (May 10, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Nae bob :rofl: 

All joking aside it should be a cracking weekend as usual.....well as long as brendy sorts out the weather 

Click to expand...

He's not there yet, with his track record you may get your wish 

Then again it won't be the same without him, I mean who are we gonna laugh at, sorry I mean laugh with 

If you remember the dates it guaranteed to be sunny, they guys with the bowler hats and sashes always get the weather


----------



## malek988 (May 10, 2013)

im really looking forward to this, been practicing hard, determined not to make a prat out of myself lol


----------



## 2blue (May 11, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Did someone call 

Click to expand...

Oh no.......  surely can't be someone who knows, that cultured musician, Tony Forde of Donegal Town, as well


----------



## chris661 (May 11, 2013)

2blue said:




Oh no.......  surely can't be someone who knows, that cultured musician, Tony Forde of Donegal Town, as well 

Click to expand...

Does he have a brother Gerry? 




			
				malek988 said:
			
		


			im really looking forward to this, been practicing hard, determined not to make a prat out of myself lol
		
Click to expand...


Wait until the Sunday after two days of Guinness and sudocream (eh smange :rofl: )


----------



## smange (May 11, 2013)

chris661;825721

[COLOR=#333333 said:
			
		


			[/COLOR]
Wait until the Sunday after two days of Guinness and sudocream (eh smange :rofl: )
		
Click to expand...

Boak on the sudocream, the Guinness I can handle, it's the bloody kola cube shots licked off the bar top that are the real stomach turners

Malek988......it's a great weekend and you are right to look forward to it, the courses alone are well worth the journey


----------



## palindromicbob (May 13, 2013)

yuuuuurraagghhgh. I don't think I could look at alcohol again after this last fortnight.


----------



## malek988 (May 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Does he have a brother Gerry? 



Wait until the Sunday after two days of Guinness and *sudocream* (eh smange :rofl: )
		
Click to expand...

somthing i should know??? that single room supplement isnt looking so bad right now lol


----------



## smange (May 15, 2013)

malek988 said:



			somthing i should know??? that single room supplement isnt looking so bad right now lol
		
Click to expand...

More something you really don't want to know, just stay a good distance from the sudocream brothers (Chris and Brendy) and you'll be fine.

May also help to stay a good distance from palindromicbob AKA Yoda, Boberto, Sideshow, Gulliver or Idiot. That's purely for your own sanity


----------



## bladeplayer (May 15, 2013)

smange said:



			More something you really don't want to know, just stay a good distance from the sudocream brothers (Chris and Brendy) and you'll be fine.

May also help to stay a good distance from palindromicbob AKA Yoda, Boberto, Sideshow, Gulliver or Idiot. That's purely for your own sanity
		
Click to expand...

That's narrowing down the forumers a lot ..................


----------



## chris661 (May 15, 2013)

smange said:



			More something you really don't want to know, just stay a good distance from the sudocream brothers (Chris and Brendy) and you'll be fine.

May also help to stay a good distance from palindromicbob AKA Yoda, Boberto, Sideshow, Gulliver or Idiot. That's purely for your own sanity
		
Click to expand...

You had a need for the sudocream as well if I remember rightly. Certainly needed summat for yer napper anyway  :rofl:

Sideshow is good to have around especially when you have a hangover as he looks a bit like worzel gummage dragged through a hedge backwards but only a bit worse. :rofl:


----------



## smange (May 16, 2013)

chris661 said:



			You had a need for the sudocream as well if I remember rightly. Certainly needed summat for yer napper anyway  :rofl:

Sideshow is good to have around especially when you have a hangover as he looks a bit like worzel gummage dragged through a hedge backwards but only a bit worse. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You remember wrong I'm afraid, there was no sudocream needed by me a I'm not a big sweaty git 

Only cream I needed was aftersun for my Belisha beacon forehead :thup: wee thumbs up smiley guy has same problem


----------



## brendy (May 16, 2013)

I only used a smidgeon of mine, not bad considering I had played in Bangor, COD and 18 at Ballyliffin in 24 hours.
Chris couldnt wait to get into his room with his tub and ice cream scoop :whoo:


smange said:



			You remember wrong I'm afraid, there was no sudocream needed by me a I'm not a big sweaty git 

Only cream I needed was aftersun for my Belisha beacon forehead *:thup: wee thumbs up smiley guy has same problem* 

Click to expand...

Haha, love it!


----------



## chris661 (May 16, 2013)

Jeez it was painful although several pints of guinness helped ease my way through the night  might need to see about some GAC if the weather is similar this year :rofl:


----------



## smange (May 16, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Jeez it was painful although several pints of guinness helped ease my way through the night  might need to see about some GAC if the weather is similar this year :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just what you need my friend :thup:

http://www.ruezunderwear.com/

Get your order in now :whoo:


----------



## brendy (May 16, 2013)

Lol I was just thinking cycle shorts this year....:lol:


----------



## smange (Jun 10, 2013)

Just over a month to go now and starting to look forward to it 

Sill time for anyone who doesn't have their name down to get their backsides in gear and get along to what is a great weekend.

Two top courses, plenty of the blackstuff, a bunch of great guys and Bob 

If you haven't played Ballyliffin before here is a little taster to hopefully get you in the mood and your name down 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6jQB4_P_6D0


----------



## malek988 (Jun 14, 2013)

not long now  has everyone got their travel arrangements sorted yet?? ive got space in my people carrier if anyone is stuck for a lift


----------



## smange (Jun 15, 2013)

I think everyone is sorted, shame we didn't get a few more names but it will be a great weekend as always.

Think I will stay down for the two nights now so can enjoy a beer or two and a bit of craic.....Brendy and Bob, I mean a beer or two and no partybus on the Friday night


----------



## malek988 (Jun 15, 2013)

smange said:



			I think everyone is sorted, shame we didn't get a few more names but it will be a great weekend as always.

Think I will stay down for the two nights now so can enjoy a beer or two and a bit of craic.....Brendy and Bob, I mean a beer or two and no partybus on the Friday night
		
Click to expand...

Me 2 what time is everyone planning on arriving?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2013)

6 hours or so after i can get on the road  .. 

Gona try leave home round mid day or shortly after  so hope to be  arriving round 7 ish .. (with a stop off)


----------



## chris661 (Jun 17, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			6 hours or so after i can get on the road  .. 

Gona try leave home round mid day or shortly after  so hope to be  arriving round 7 ish .. (with a stop off)
		
Click to expand...

If you leave a bit earlier you could stop off at my place for a game


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2013)

chris661 said:



			If you leave a bit earlier you could stop off at my place for a game
		
Click to expand...


Could be a plan Chris , thanks for the offer  .. will check the chances of  that closer to the time   ...


----------



## chris661 (Jun 17, 2013)

No worries. There will be at least a two ball and maybe more. Also an open as well I think a chance for another 0.1


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 17, 2013)

chris661 said:



			No worries. There will be at least a two ball and maybe more. Also an open as well I think a chance for another 0.1 

Click to expand...


Have ye a rough  time ye are thinking of  playing yet ?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 17, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Have ye a rough  time ye are thinking of  playing yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope let me know nearer the time and I am sure we can sort something out though.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 23, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Nope let me know nearer the time and I am sure we can sort something out though.
		
Click to expand...

You playing on the Friday? Might be intrrested if there was space.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			You playing on the Friday? Might be intrrested if there was space.
		
Click to expand...

No spaces for you!































Only kidding mate, no worries you know you only need to shout.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 23, 2013)

I'D LIKE TO PLAY FRIDAY. NOT TOO EARLY THOUGH. OFF THANKS TO THE BANK HOLIDAY. 



That loud enough?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I'D LIKE TO PLAY FRIDAY. NOT TOO EARLY THOUGH. OFF THANKS TO THE BANK HOLIDAY. 



That loud enough?
		
Click to expand...

Who said that? 

Don't worry Bob once something was sorted you were on my list. 

At least you will be able to lead the way from Murvagh to Ballyliffin  :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 24, 2013)

Bob, have you heard from your fellow Omaghite, Landog?

If so is he travelling with you and will you be able to get me on your way through Muff if required? Or anyone else, Chris?

May need to leave the car for the war office seeing as im away for the two days this time.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 24, 2013)

I can get you as I will defo be coming that way


----------



## smange (Jun 24, 2013)

chris661 said:



			I can get you as I will defo be coming that way 

Click to expand...

Good man, every chance Terry will go some really obscure route anyway and not get there til really late, if at all.

Not defs yet but just in case

Starting to really look forward to it now


----------



## chris661 (Jun 24, 2013)

No worries, let me know. 

As long as the weather wasn't like yesterday it will be fine.........


----------



## malek988 (Jun 25, 2013)

am i the new guy to the group then?? you all meeting somewere on the night?? i dont know anyone so, ill not be hard to spot lol


----------



## brendy (Jun 25, 2013)

malek988 said:



			am i the new guy to the group then?? you all meeting somewere on the night?? i dont know anyone so, ill not be hard to spot lol
		
Click to expand...

There will be a few new guys haha youll be just fine. Keep your ear out for a bunch of nasty looking, swearing non locals!! Id dare say we wont be venturing too far from the hotel bar on friday night. Have pmed you my mobile so things will work themselves out just fine.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 25, 2013)

malek988 said:



			am i the new guy to the group then?? you all meeting somewere on the night?? i dont know anyone so, ill not be hard to spot lol
		
Click to expand...

Normally the new guy stands at the bar in the hotel with 6 pi ts of Guinness in front of him  



Dont worry about that, I imagine we will be in the hotel around 8(ish) on friday night, dump the bags in the room the into the bar. I know a couple of us will be playing at my place on the friday so if it is sunny just look out for the big red heads :rofl:  or you can follow us on twitter


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Normally the new guy stands at the bar in the hotel with 6 pi ts of Guinness in front of him 

Click to expand...

As explained to you before mate thats not the new guy ,    its a mirror 

malek looking forward to meeting you mate , you quiet possibly will leave Sunday evening wishing you still didnt know some of us  ha


Any word from landog ? is he still coming .. ?


----------



## smange (Jun 25, 2013)

malek988 said:



			am i the new guy to the group then?? you all meeting somewere on the night?? i dont know anyone so, ill not be hard to spot lol
		
Click to expand...

We won't be hard to spot either as we will have Bob with us 

Just look for the one who looks like a stereotypical village idiot and we will be the fellas sitting beside him 

Seriously though they are a decent bunch of lads all just out for a game of golf, a beer and a laugh....


----------



## malek988 (Jun 25, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Normally the new guy stands at the bar in the hotel *with 6 pi ts of Guinness in front of him :*whistle: 


Dont worry about that, I imagine we will be in the hotel around 8(ish) on friday night, dump the bags in the room the into the bar. I know a couple of us will be playing at my place on the friday so if it is sunny just look out for the big red heads :rofl:  or you can follow us on twitter
		
Click to expand...

better 6 pints ill have them gone! lol



bladeplayer said:



			As explained to you before mate thats not the new guy ,    its a mirror 

malek looking forward to meeting you mate , you quiet possibly will leave Sunday evening wishing you still didnt know some of us  ha


Any word from landog ? is he still coming .. ?
		
Click to expand...

yes looking forward to meeting you and the guys also, really lookin forward to this one!


----------



## brendy (Jun 26, 2013)

Gents, was just speaking tothe hotel there, we have 5 twin rooms booked up, I was going to ask about keeping a couple of rooms spare for those that want a twin and pay the supplement, it seems they are very busy that weekend so might have to play that bit by ear. 
That said, Trophies were collected this morning and might post a couple of pics later, One for the winner and one "Booby" prize, Bob I took the liberty of getting your name engraved on it, ok?


----------



## malek988 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oops


----------



## smange (Jun 26, 2013)

Dont worry about the rooms Brendy, I will share with Bob, that way I will have the room to myself when he disappears on the party bus until breakfast time.

Also for the newcomers heres a pic of Bob so you know who you are looking for 











Cheers for that pic Brendy, I havent stop laughing since I first seen it


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2013)

so night club in the offing again this year then .. ?better that the pub we ended up in 2 year ago anyhow (clonmany ?? )


----------



## chris661 (Jun 26, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			so night club in the offing again this year then .. ?better that the pub we ended up in 2 year ago anyhow (clonmany ?? )
		
Click to expand...

NAW NO NIGHTCLUB!!

Well unless you are Brendy and Bob, they got on the bus with all the kids


----------



## smange (Jun 26, 2013)

chris661 said:



			NAW NO NIGHTCLUB!!

Well unless you are Brendy and Bob, they got on the bus with all the kids 

Click to expand...

Oh aye nightclub it is, as long as it closes at midnight and im in bed for no later than half past.

Bob will be lucky to get on any bus looking as he does a couple of posts up :rofl:


----------



## malek988 (Jun 26, 2013)

Think ill be sensible, the last weekend away fir a sports putting me and a mate ended up in the medusa gentleman s bar in Birmingham got back to the hotel 6.30 then up again at 7  how I suffered


----------



## chris661 (Jun 26, 2013)

malek988 said:



			Think ill be sensible, the last weekend away fir a sports putting me and a mate ended up in the medusa gentleman s bar in Birmingham got back to the hotel 6.30 then up again at 7  how I suffered
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye Clonmany has all those sort of attractions all right :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 26, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Oh aye Clonmany has all those sort of attractions all right :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sod Clonmany, pits of the earth............I reckon some wedding crashing in one of the hotels could be a laugh

Either that or its party bus time


----------



## brendy (Jun 26, 2013)

Its Clon"A"many 
Malek, I though I was doing sensible last year too  To be honest, the weekend is what you make of it, a decent bunch of lads will make any little town fun, given the right amount of alcohol, craic and slagging material!



smange said:



			Sod Clonmany, pits of the earth............I reckon some wedding crashing in one of the hotels could be a laugh

Either that or its party bus time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Jun 26, 2013)

brendy said:



			Its Clon"A"many 
Malek, I though I was doing sensible last year too  To be honest, the weekend is what you make of it, a decent bunch of lads will make any little town fun, given the right amount of alcohol, craic and slagging material!
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget the new boy buying beer for everyone :rofl: 

You big city boys have no idea Clonmany is great for a night out. Sure you can suck your drink up off the bar and no one bats an eye. The barman will even drop you another one......


----------



## brendy (Jun 26, 2013)

My kind of place!!



chris661 said:



			And don't forget the new boy buying beer for everyone :rofl: 

You big city boys have no idea Clonmany is great for a night out. Sure you can suck your drink up off the bar and no one bats an eye. The barman will even drop you another one...... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...


----------



## bayjon14 (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rusty Nail was a great call. Pity no one told them to close.
Getting close now, I will be missing our captains, but Ballyliffin will be better crack and golf.
Looking forward to catching up, drinking a few ales and some good quality banter.


----------



## smange (Jun 27, 2013)

bayjon14 said:



			The Rusty Nail was a great call. Pity no one told them to close.
Getting close now, I will be missing our captains, but Ballyliffin will be better crack and golf.
Looking forward to catching up, drinking a few ales and some good quality banter.
		
Click to expand...

Im missing our captain's day as well mate plus our scratch cup on the sunday so a bit disappointed at that but the craic and the beer at Ballyliffin will make up for it im sure

I not sure if the Rusty Nail ever closes.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 27, 2013)

bayjon14 said:



			The Rusty Nail was a great call. Pity no one told them to close.
Getting close now, I will be missing our captains, but Ballyliffin will be better crack and golf.
Looking forward to catching up, drinking a few ales and some good quality banter.
		
Click to expand...



now now John , i didnt want to be the one to bring that trip up,  or the ridiculous  "early" tee time of 12 o clock 

p.s it did close you just didnt leave


----------



## chris661 (Jun 27, 2013)

smange said:



			Im missing our captain's day as well mate plus our scratch cup on the sunday so a bit disappointed at that but the craic and the beer at Ballyliffin will make up for it im sure

I not sure if the Rusty Nail ever closes.
		
Click to expand...

Must not comment.......


----------



## smange (Jun 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Must not comment.......
		
Click to expand...


Why whats wrong with ye?

Note the avatar change in preparation     mmmmmmmm kola kube shots


----------



## chris661 (Jun 27, 2013)

smange said:



			Why whats wrong with ye?

Note the avatar change in preparation     mmmmmmmm kola kube shots
		
Click to expand...

Aye I seen that, get away with your mankiness. boak. 

Wonder if Bob will fall down the steps at breakfast time again :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Aye I seen that, get away with your mankiness. boak. 

*Wonder if Bob will fall down the steps at breakfast time again *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just made me really laugh out loud in Next and everyone looking at me as if I'm a mentalist 

I had forgotten about that, hilarious


----------



## malek988 (Jun 27, 2013)

kola cube shots ooooooo sounds good! had a toffee liqueur or choc pop shot before


----------



## chris661 (Jun 27, 2013)

smange said:



			Just made me really laugh out loud in Next and everyone looking at me as if I'm a mentalist 

I had forgotten about that, hilarious 

Click to expand...

All I am hoping for is this year there is a proper tossing of sausages, rashers and beans when he takes the tumble. I think I would actually fall of the chair laughing


----------



## smange (Jun 27, 2013)

malek988 said:



			kola cube shots ooooooo sounds good! had a toffee liqueur or choc pop shot before
		
Click to expand...

When it's your round it's your choice 

My favourite at the minute is skittles :cheers: I'm sure we will manage a couple of them over the weekend



chris661 said:



			All I am hoping for is this year there is a proper tossing of sausages, rashers and beans when he takes the tumble. I think I would actually fall of the chair laughing
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I would be able to control my bladder functions if it happened again and to that extreme :rofl:

Bob, the gift that keeps giving :whoo:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 27, 2013)

smange said:



			When it's your round it's your choice 

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cool , havent had sambuca in years , memories of why not  will probably come flooding back after a few tho


----------



## brendy (Jun 27, 2013)

Meant to post this yesterday afternoon. Look a little familiar to your one from '11 Bill?


----------



## brendy (Jun 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			All I am hoping for is this year there is a proper tossing of sausages, rashers and beans when he takes the tumble. I think I would actually fall of the chair laughing
		
Click to expand...

Missed that, I must have been up and away early to practice.................


----------



## chris661 (Jun 27, 2013)

brendy said:



			Missed that, I must have been up and away early to practice.................
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: aye must have been really early cos when Stevie and I chapped your door you looked like a burst couch. :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 27, 2013)

brendy said:



			Meant to post this yesterday afternoon. Look a little familiar to your one from '11 Bill? 






Click to expand...


Proudly displayed in the cabinet along with the GM one mate


----------



## smange (Jun 27, 2013)

brendy said:



			Missed that, I must have been up and away early to practice.................
		
Click to expand...

That is about as far from the truth as it is possible to get 

I think the response we got when we knocked your door approximately 2 hours after breakfast was "go away, I'm dead" or something very similar


----------



## brendy (Jun 28, 2013)

smange said:



			That is about as far from the truth as it is possible to get 

I think the response we got when we knocked your door approximately 2 hours after breakfast was "go away, I'm dead" or something very similar 

Click to expand...

 That morning has got to be the worst condition I have ever attempted to get out of bed, nevermind play golf while still in the AM.



bladeplayer said:



			Proudly displayed in the cabinet along with the GM one mate
		
Click to expand...

Good man yerself!  Im going to try and be sober enough to be competitive on the Sunday morning this year, try and win something! haha.


----------



## brendy (Jun 28, 2013)

Just as a small update, all deposits received so far are with the hotel but I was doing a little counting earlier and the 40/60 sterling payments are a little shy of the full room rate (my maths were slightly rounded off back at the very start) by around Â£3 per night per man which can be paid on checking in/out.
No biggy but thought Id mention it.
Also, are we going to do a sweep and 2's again this year?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 28, 2013)

brendy said:



			Just as a small update, all deposits received so far are with the hotel but I was doing a little counting earlier and the 40/60 sterling payments are a little shy of the full room rate (my maths were slightly rounded off back at the very start) by around Â£3 per night per man which can be paid on checking in/out.
No biggy but thought Id mention it.
Also, are we going to do a sweep and 2's again this year?
		
Click to expand...


OOOOH Â£3 ?? i will submit permission to my war office for the extra allowance  

sweep & 2's ???? what ever suits .. im ok to go with the flow mate


----------



## chris661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Aye a few quid for a sweep and 2's is acceptable


----------



## brendy (Jun 28, 2013)

Runners and riders pretty much finalised.
1. Smange Received
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds Received 
4. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
5. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
6. Bayjon both nights Received
7. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received
8. Malek988 Received

Stevie Gordon tbc (finding out now as I type this)

Nothing back from these guys, disappointing.
Landog
Fish


----------



## chris661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Right Patrick what the story with you with flights etc?


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2013)

deos it matter what time we land in on the friday at?? was thinking about taking myself to my old childhood favorite 9 hole in falcarragh friday morning before trekking over to ballyliffin


----------



## brendy (Jun 28, 2013)

Totally up to yourself Malek. We all seem to congregate in the bar from around 8pm ish and should be there all night. Maybe grab a snack there too.


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2013)

brendy said:



			Totally up to yourself Malek. We all seem to congregate in the bar from around 8pm ish and should be there all night. Maybe grab a snack there too.
		
Click to expand...

happy days, theres an open on that day, want to see what damage i can do now im 20 years older lol


----------



## chris661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Falcarragh? You will need to leave on Tuesday!  I think there are a couple coming to my place if you want you can join us


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Falcarragh? You will need to leave on Tuesday!  I think there are a couple coming to my place if you want you can join us
		
Click to expand...

LOL- what time are you planning to tee off, im tempted!


----------



## chris661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Will depend on Bill I think to an extent but I would imagine around one-ish. It is an open as well so will be a bit cheaper.


----------



## malek988 (Jun 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Will depend on Bill I think to an extent but I would imagine around one-ish. It is an open as well so will be a bit cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

well if you have space count me in then!


----------



## chris661 (Jun 28, 2013)

I will. So far there is me you and bob for definate then. Anyone else?


----------



## bayjon14 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a practice event in Killarney yesterday, Played Mahoneys point,nice course, then had a late one, Glad to confirm that the drinking game is in good shape, 
Golf game is ?
see you all in 2 weeks.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 29, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Will depend on Bill I think to an extent but I would imagine around one-ish. It is an open as well so will be a bit cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

il know or have much better idea what time i can get away at on friday  on  Monday morning mate , i let ya know so you can finalise plans for a knock Friday


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			il know or have much better idea what time i can get away at on friday  on  Monday morning mate , i let ya know so you can finalise plans for a knock Friday
		
Click to expand...

Good man.


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			Runners and riders pretty much finalised.
1. Smange Received
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds Received 
4. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
5. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
6. Bayjon both nights Received
7. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received
8. Malek988 Received
9. Stevie Gordon confirmed.

Nothing back from these guys, disappointing.
Landog
Fish
		
Click to expand...

Stevie G is confirmed, coming up on sat morning and playing both days and a bit of beer on saturday night.


----------



## malek988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just reading through the thread hasn't fish paid fir flights already?


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2013)

I think so though spoke to him on twitter a week or two ago and said that he had decided against it but since he had since pulled out of another event he would reconsider but heard nothing back.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe a pm? Time is marching on after all  

 On another note how did you get on today?


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2013)

31 points with my swing all over the place, wedges were fat, thin, irons were mediocre at best but started and finished with the same ball,drove it well, putted ok and hit a couple of nice lob shots.
Had a sweat on for the longest drive up our 10th hole but have heard nothing back so could well have been edged out as there were still people going out up to 4.30pm
Irons started working towards the end hitting driver and 6i onto the 16th par 5.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2013)

At my captains day tomorrow. Not really looking forward to it tbh. You never done to badly though  

 At least I am not the only one to suffer with fat fingers :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 29, 2013)

Did i fall down the stairs? I can't remember that. Anyway, no bus for me and I'm having early nights both Friday and Saturday. I will also be sporting normal colour clothing and..... Oh who am I kidding. What will be will be. 

I missed my captains day today. Couldn't get a time that suited. Played Newtownstewart with a society instead. Big mistake.

BTW am I the only one who thinks the booby prize looks better than the main one?

Oh and how much extra do owe for the Friday night Brendy?


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2013)

Leave it until you get to the hotel and speak to them Bob, We have 5 rooms booked for fri and sat anyway.


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Did i fall down the stairs? I can't remember that. Anyway, no bus for me and I'm having early nights both Friday and Saturday. I will also be sporting normal colour clothing and..... Oh who am I kidding. What will be will be. 

I missed my captains day today. Couldn't get a time that suited. Played Newtownstewart with a society instead. Big mistake.

BTW am I the only one who thinks the booby prize looks better than the main one?

Oh and how much extra do owe for the Friday night Brendy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you fell down the stairs in the breakfast room, it was particularly hilarious

Don't get your heart set on the booby prize trophy as I will be pushing you all the way for it this year, in fact by the time Ballyliffin comes round I may be off the same handicap as you the way things are going.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2013)

You can only go up three shots a year. You must be getting close to that now. Ulster cup next year?


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2013)

chris661 said:



			You can only go up three shots a year. You must be getting close to that now. Ulster cup next year?  

Click to expand...

Nowhere near it mate  I'm only .1 away from going up 2 shots this year and I'm setting my sights on Pierce Purcell for the year after 

Today was embarrassing to say the least with my worst round of golf in years, nearly made me cry out there  





Oh wait a minute, no it didn't as I'm not an eejit


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2013)

smange said:



			Nowhere near it mate  I'm only .1 away from going up 2 shots this year and I'm setting my sights on Pierce Purcell for the year after 

Today was embarrassing to say the least with my worst round of golf in years, nearly made me cry out there  





Oh wait a minute, no it didn't as I'm not an eejit 

Click to expand...

  its never that bad.... for most.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 29, 2013)

Why am I getting the feeling that this could be a messy weekend. I have set myself a 5 drink maximum.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Why am I getting the feeling that this could be a messy weekend. I have set myself a 5 drink maximum.
		
Click to expand...

I am saying absolutely nothing  but was thinking of limiting you to 5 shots per hole :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Why am I getting the feeling that this could be a messy weekend. I have set myself a 5 drink maximum.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you setting a sensible hourly drinking limit Terry can't wait to see the mess of Mr Nelson the next day again

I of course shall be tucked up in my bed at a sensible hour after just a few pints


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2013)

smange said:



			Good to see you setting a sensible hourly drinking limit Terry can't wait to see the mess of Mr Nelson the next day again

I of course shall be tucked up in my bed at a sensible hour after just a few pints
		
Click to expand...

Yea Yea Yea. I might just come along with petrol and golf money so the old alcohol cant be blamed


----------



## chris661 (Jun 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Yea Yea Yea. I might just come along with petrol and golf money so the old alcohol cant be blamed 

Click to expand...

 Was going to say that I thought as you got older you needed less sleep


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Was going to say that I thought as you got older you needed less sleep  

Click to expand...

You are only as old as you feel  12 more sleeps!


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Yea Yea Yea. I might just come along with petrol and golf money so the old alcohol cant be blamed 

Click to expand...

That was all you had last year as well, in fact you had everybody's golf money and spent it.

Remember the credit card again this year to pay Sundays green fees :ears:


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2013)

Debit card! get it right!!
I shan't be holding onto anyone elses fees this year 


smange said:



			That was all you had last year as well, in fact you had everybody's golf money and spent it.

Remember the credit card again this year to pay Sundays green fees :ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

Is it decided what we are playing yet?

Are we playing in the opens or doing our usual of playing the other course from what the competition is?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Debit card! get it right!!
I shan't be holding onto anyone elses fees this year 

Click to expand...

Well that'll put a stop to the trip into Buncrana. I was only able to go thanks to your generosity last year .  

I say we all play duck, camel, snake on Saturday. Fines to be taken on Saturday night. Maybe set a max limit though to avoid the need for a trip to the hospital for me.


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2013)

smange said:



			Is it decided what we are playing yet?

Are we playing in the opens or doing our usual of playing the other course from what the competition is?
		
Click to expand...

Old course Saturday and Glashedy Sunday. I did ask if we should play in the open as it would be handicap qualifier but got no positive responses.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Old course Saturday and Glashedy Sunday. I did ask if we should play in the open as it would be handicap qualifier but got no positive responses.
		
Click to expand...

Good. Should mean we aren't holding up a field when looking for my ball in the rough.


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Good. Should mean we aren't holding up a field when looking for my ball in the rough.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the spirit soldier!!


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Old course Saturday and Glashedy Sunday. I did ask if we should play in the open as it would be handicap qualifier but got no positive responses.
		
Click to expand...

I will rephrase that for you mate......."I did ask if we should play in the open as it would be a handicap qualifier and two .1s back for Stevie but got no positive responses" 

Bob has a point as well on not holding the field up when looking for his ball in the rough as it does get a bit tedious after every shot he hits


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2013)

smange said:



			I will rephrase that for you mate......."I did ask if we should play in the open as it would be a handicap qualifier and two .1s back for Stevie but got no positive responses" 

Bob has a point as well on not holding the field up when looking for his ball in the rough as it does get a bit tedious after every shot he hits 

Click to expand...

Lol 2 x .1s haha.

Bobs handicap has tumbled recently, expecting good things from him. I reckon Malek and Patrick will be the dark horses this year.


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Lol 2 x .1s haha.

Bobs handicap has tumbled recently, expecting good things from him this year. I reckon Malek and Patrick will be the dark horses this year.
		
Click to expand...

My money is on whoever stays semi sober both nights, probably that bandit Bill again as he doesn't really drink much and seems to have the willpower to say no, unless of course any of the newcomers are teetotal

Terry will have no chance (sorry Terry) as he is too easily led and will again be as drunk as it is possible to be therefore unable to play anywhere near his handicap


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2013)

smange said:



			My money is on whoever stays semi sober both nights, probably that bandit Bill again as he doesn't really drink much and seems to have the willpower to say no, unless of course any of the newcomers are teetotal
		
Click to expand...

Mucho Gracias ombre , i didnt even remember most of the Sunday round  , only you found my ball shall we say more than once id a had bout 25 points , i think its the fact i was  out for  a walk early and went to mass on the way back is what did the job  i was dying over breakfast ..  never been asked to move seats in mass before ha ha , good few firsts on that trip ..


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Mucho Gracias ombre , i didnt even remember most of the Sunday round  , only you found my ball shall we say more than once id a had bout 25 points , i think its the fact i was  out for  a walk early and went to mass on the way back is what did the job  i was dying over breakfast ..  never been asked to move seats in mass before ha ha , good few firsts on that trip ..
		
Click to expand...

LOL....did you really go to mass in the morning?

If so does divine intervention count as getting help from an outside agency and should you have been DQ'd?

Even God couldn't help me play well at the minute mate


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2013)

smange said:



			LOL....did you really go to mass in the morning?

If so does divine intervention count as getting help from an outside agency and should you have been DQ'd?

Even God couldn't help me play well at the minute mate
		
Click to expand...

yea was out 4a walk & went , was sick as a pig ha , id say the smell of beer off me was mingin .. dont think the big man would have found as many balls as you did ha ha .. was a very enjoyable round tho
Have been playing rubbish , hopefuly turned a corner today , 39 pts that could easily have been 42  on a very windy day  , had alot of birdie putts that had chances of falling but wouldnt..  so hopefuly its coming back


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			yea was out 4a walk & went , was sick as a pig ha , id say the smell of beer off me was mingin .. dont think the big man would have found as many balls as you did ha ha .. was a very enjoyable round tho
Have been playing rubbish , hopefuly turned a corner today , 39 pts that could easily have been 42  on a very windy day  , had alot of birdie putts that had chances of falling but wouldnt..  so hopefuly its coming back
		
Click to expand...

39 pts???

I haven't had 39 if you add my last two rounds together, really on a bad run of form which seems to have lasted about 14 months 

Looking forward to Ballyliffin for just a couple of games without the pressure of a card in the hand and just being out for the craic, although I know for sure that the alcohol will have an adverse effect on my already rock bottom game


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 1, 2013)

smange said:



			39 pts???

I haven't had 39 if you add my last two rounds together, really on a bad run of form which seems to have lasted about 14 months 

Looking forward to Ballyliffin for just a couple of games without the pressure of a card in the hand and just being out for the craic, although I know for sure that the alcohol will have an adverse effect on my already rock bottom game
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring the hip flask 

This year I will score at least 40 points since I now know the courses. 











Combined score for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## smange (Jul 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I'll bring the hip flask 

This year I will score at least 40 points since I now know the courses. 











Combined score for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

You may know the courses once you are there but do you know which course your supposed to be at each day?

Remember Chris plays at Murvagh now so don't be going to Portsalon on the Friday and the weekend is at Ballyliffin, yes that's Ballyliffin where you go when you supposed to be at Murvagh which you are at on Friday so don't be going to Ballyliffin on Friday when you supposed to be at Murvagh and go to Ballyliffin for the weekend :thup:


Hope you are suitably confused now after reading that


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 2, 2013)

So I'm at Lough Erne on Friday, Castlerock in the evening, Farnham Estate on Saturday and Nairn Portnoo on Sunday


----------



## bayjon14 (Jul 2, 2013)

Smange, your on the crest of a slump. Like myself.
looking forward to the weekend myself.
not so sure what route to take to avoid the colour kerbs.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2013)

Chris i wont get away early on Friday mate so work away and arrange the Friday knock without me , thanks for the offer , ill see ya up there round 8 ish


----------



## smange (Jul 3, 2013)

bayjon14 said:



			Smange, your on the crest of a slump. Like myself.
looking forward to the weekend myself.
not so sure what route to take to avoid the colour kerbs.
		
Click to expand...

Just come up the normal way through Omagh, you won't be near town centres and travelling through the day so you'll be ok.

I drove up from Dublin on the 12th before and seen no marches at all until a small village march just a few miles from Derry which passed by in 5 minutes.

Just get yourself up the quickest route and get the beers in :thup: :cheers:


----------



## chris661 (Jul 3, 2013)

No worries Bill see you on the Friday night.

Jon you can swing past sligo and join us if you want.


----------



## brendy (Jul 3, 2013)

I shouldnt speak too early but I do believe we are in for a scorcher weatherwise next week.
Did I mention, Caaaaaaant wait!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 3, 2013)

brendy said:



			I shouldnt speak too early but I do believe we are in for a scorcher weatherwise next week.
Did I mention, Caaaaaaant wait!
		
Click to expand...

Sudocream-tastic


----------



## brendy (Jul 3, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Sudocream-tastic   

Click to expand...

Still have mine from last year, not used it but the kids have. Still plenty left!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 3, 2013)

brendy said:



			I shouldnt speak too early but I do believe we are in for a scorcher weatherwise next week.
Did I mention, Caaaaaaant wait!
		
Click to expand...

Do I break out the shorts again!!!!!!!

I think not. I will however make sure to bring my more colourful clothing


----------



## bayjon14 (Jul 3, 2013)

Chris,
I might just take you up on that one. have to see about booking friday off, 
what time are you thinking off teeing off at
sunshine, links golf and beers with a good crowd. Brewing up to be a classic


----------



## chris661 (Jul 4, 2013)

I dunno but around 1 or so that would mean getting to Ballyliffin at 8ish then. Will send out a pm later today.


----------



## brendy (Jul 4, 2013)

I am aiming to hit Ballyliffin some time after 6 and maybe grab a bite to eat, that said, Tobins garage in Letterkenny do make a mean sandwich.


----------



## smange (Jul 4, 2013)

brendy said:



			I am aiming to hit Ballyliffin some time after 6 and maybe grab a bite to eat, that said, Tobins garage in Letterkenny do make a mean sandwich. 

Click to expand...

Why on earth would you be going anywhere near Letterkenny on the way to Ballyliffin?

Grab a kebab on your way through Muff, they are superb and humongous for the princely sum of â‚¬6.......food of champions


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2013)

brendy said:



			Runners and riders pretty much finalised.
1. Smange Received
2. Brendy SAT NIGHT Received
3. Chris (at least 1 night 2 rnds Received 
4. Patricks148 Both Nights Received
5. Bladeplayer Both Nights Received
6. Bayjon both nights Received
7. Palindromicbob SAT Night Received
8. Malek988 Received

Stevie Gordon tbc (finding out now as I type this)

Nothing back from these guys, disappointing.
Landog
Fish
		
Click to expand...

bad new's on this might not be able to make it.

The current Mrs148 has had to go and work down in london for the next two weeks and is not due to get back till sat 13th, i've been trying to get the dogs in kennels but all are full so might have to miss out, unless i can get someone to look after them.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			bad new's on this might not be able to make it.

The current Mrs148 has had to go and work down in london for the next two weeks and is not due to get back till sat 13th, i've been trying to get the dogs in kennels but all are full so might have to miss out, unless i can get someone to look after them.
		
Click to expand...

 hopefully you will get something sorted.


----------



## brendy (Jul 4, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you matey, Guinness supplies have reportedly St James Gate and are en route to the North West 



patricks148 said:



			bad new's on this might not be able to make it.

The current Mrs148 has had to go and work down in london for the next two weeks and is not due to get back till sat 13th, i've been trying to get the dogs in kennels but all are full so might have to miss out, unless i can get someone to look after them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Jul 4, 2013)

brendy said:



			Fingers crossed for you matey, Guinness supplies have reportedly St James Gate and are en route to the North West 

Click to expand...

Hope there's a plentiful supply of kola kube shots along with that Guiness :cheers:

Hope you can make it Patrick, the more the merrier and all that :thup:


----------



## malek988 (Jul 5, 2013)

smange said:



			Why on earth would you be going anywhere near Letterkenny on the way to Ballyliffin?

Grab a kebab on your way through Muff, they are superb and humongous for the princely sum of â‚¬6.......food of champions 

Click to expand...

my original route to BL was through letterkenny to, the all day breakfast at the montana, omg NOM still there 20 years on from my 1st visit!

I dont do Donegal without stopping there 1st!

http://pinehillbusinesspark.town.ie/pages/545


----------



## brendy (Jul 5, 2013)

malek988 said:



			my original route to BL was through letterkenny to, the all day breakfast at the montana, omg NOM still there 20 years on from my 1st visit!

I dont do Donegal without stopping there 1st!

http://pinehillbusinesspark.town.ie/pages/545

Click to expand...




smange said:



			Why on earth would you be going anywhere near Letterkenny on the way to Ballyliffin?

Grab a kebab on your way through Muff, they are superb and humongous for the princely sum of â‚¬6.......food of champions 

Click to expand...

Its not on the way but they do make a mean sarnie. I dont do kebabs though, bleurghhh.


----------



## malek988 (Jul 5, 2013)

smange said:



			Why on earth would you be going anywhere near Letterkenny on the way to Ballyliffin?

Grab a kebab on your way through Muff, they are superb and humongous for the princely sum of â‚¬6.......food of champions 

Click to expand...




brendy said:



			Its not on the way but they do make a mean sarnie. I dont do kebabs though, bleurghhh.
		
Click to expand...

i make it on the way!! nothing gets between me and a Monatana's fry! lol


----------



## smange (Jul 5, 2013)

brendy said:



			Its not on the way but they do make a mean sarnie. *I dont do kebabs though, bleurghhh.[*/QUOTE]

Says the man who's antics last year were way beyond the realms of "bleurghhh"

So your prepared to lick drink off a dirty bar top but won't eat out of a take away establishment with a hygiene rating of 5 out of 5 

After all the chat I can't believe we are down to one week to go, really looking forward to it now :clap:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## brendy (Jul 5, 2013)

Just dont like kebabs full stop. As I said numerous times before... I never touched that counter. 

Im off out now to hit some balls. Kids are away on hols with their g&g youngest and wife are away into bangor to see mr. Bloom and his veggies so im getting some me time!


----------



## malek988 (Jul 6, 2013)

this time next week lads!! man its flown in, seems like a few weeks ago it was December and brendy was presenting this idea


----------



## chris661 (Jul 6, 2013)

malek988 said:



			this time next week lads!! man its flown in, seems like a few weeks ago it was December and brendy was presenting this idea
		
Click to expand...

This day next week you will be walking off the course vowing you will not drink that night only to repeat it on sunday. :rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jul 6, 2013)

chris661 said:



			This day next week you will be walking off the course vowing you will not drink that night only to repeat it on sunday. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And with a slightly constipated walk...check out the avatar! 

Week to go and my irons have deserted me... had a few hours practice too. Fats, thins and pushes. Interedtingly no hooks.


----------



## smange (Jul 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			And with a slightly constipated walk...check out the avatar! 

Week to go and my irons have deserted me... had a few hours practice too. Fats, thins and pushes. *Interedtingly* no hooks.
		
Click to expand...

Dearie me, the thought of drink and Brendy is slurring his words, should be fun next week 

This time next week we will be looking for Bobs ball in the rough wishing he had went to the wrong course after all


----------



## chris661 (Jul 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			And with a slightly constipated walk...check out the avatar! 

Week to go and my irons have deserted me... had a few hours practice too. Fats, thins and pushes. Interedtingly no hooks.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same last week. 25 points on captains day  played this morning and it was a bit better. Will be practicing hard all week


----------



## malek988 (Jul 8, 2013)

chris661 said:



			This day next week you will be walking off the course vowing you will not drink that night only to repeat it on sunday. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

if i play like i did at captins day 19 points n took a chunk out of the 1st tee, ill be vowing never to swing a golf club again lol


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2013)

Join the club (not literally!!)
I have completely lost all connection from my hands to the club head and have no confidence that I am going to hit the ball clean. Driver, woods and putter all working, just don't put an iron in my hand.



malek988 said:



			if i play like i did at captins day 19 points n took a chunk out of the 1st tee, ill be vowing never to swing a golf club again lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Jul 8, 2013)

brendy said:



			Join the club (not literally!!)
I have completely lost all connection from my hands to the club head and have no confidence that I am going to hit the ball clean. Driver, woods and putter all working, just don't put an iron in my hand.
		
Click to expand...

YAAAASSSSSS! That combined with the Guinness means you are a but written off :whoo: sadly I am almost at that stage myself


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 8, 2013)

I jinxed myself starting a thread about people who say they cant putt..  missed a stack of 4/5 footers yesterday , normaly very good on them & didnt even threaten the hole,    shot 80 with two doubles ,  gona jinx myself again now and say the game is coming back & in a good place golfing wise 

Did i mention i dont like links ho ?  excuse recorded


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2013)

brendy said:



			Join the club (not literally!!)
I have completely lost all connection from my hands to the club head and have no confidence that I am going to hit the ball clean. Driver, woods and putter all working, just don't put an iron in my hand.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news, please tell us your shermans have returned as well, it's so much fun watching you quiver with fear when standing over a short iron shot :rofl:

If anyone is looking for sympathy for the state of their game Ballyliffin is definitely the wrong place to be this coming weekend :clap:


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2013)

smange said:



			Excellent news, please tell us your shermans have returned as well, it's so much fun watching you quiver with fear when standing over a short iron shot :rofl:

If anyone is looking for sympathy for the state of their game Ballyliffin is definitely the wrong place to be this coming weekend :clap:
		
Click to expand...

No shermans are under control..for now, its the thins and open face pushes I am struck with now, if it isnt one thing iits another.


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2013)

brendy said:



			No shermans are under control..for now, its the thins and open face pushes I am struck with now, if it isnt one thing iits another.
		
Click to expand...

It never ends does it, sort one thing out then another goes.

My problem yesterday was getting ahead of myself and looking forward to a cut for the first time in over a year.

4 over gross standing on 16th tee, thinking to myself "all I need is three steady pars for 41 points" crash, bang wallop..... 2 doubles and a single later I'm walking off 18 wondering wtf happened and a buffer of 36 points.

A bit of bad luck and 2 poor shots cost me dearly but really happy with how I played for the 15 holes previous to the arse falling out episode


----------



## malek988 (Jul 8, 2013)

i feel so much better knowing we are all going to Liffin with our games falling apart at the same time, should be interesting! lol


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2013)

malek988 said:



			i feel so much better knowing we are all going to Liffin with our games falling apart at the same time, should be interesting! lol
		
Click to expand...

Judging by past years at Ballyliffin it doesn't matter whether your playing well or not in the lead up to it, the standard of the golf is dictated by alcohol consumption.

I won't tell you last years winning score but suffice to say it wasn't near the 36 point mark


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2013)

I dont really remember a single shot between the tee shot at the first and the 8th hole. Did have a good back nine mind...horse was already awol by then though.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 8, 2013)

smange said:



			Judging by past years at Ballyliffin it doesn't matter whether your playing well or not in the lead up to it, the standard of the golf is dictated by alcohol consumption.

I won't tell you last years winning score but suffice to say it wasn't near the 36 point mark 

Click to expand...

I would be too embarrassed to disclose my score   

Anyway I am heading up the the club for practice aplenty this week.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 8, 2013)

brendy said:



			I dont really remember a single shot between the tee shot at the first and the 8th hole. Did have a good back nine mind...horse was already awol by then though.
		
Click to expand...

I'd don't remeber the first 9 on the Sunday but was building up a decent score. Sobered up and all went haywire. Might need a hip flask for the back nine rather than a burger.  Looks like it will be very hot this week as well. Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2013)

chris661 said:



			I would be too embarrassed to disclose my score   

Anyway I am heading up the the club for practice aplenty this week. 

Click to expand...

You'd be embarrassed ???

How do you think the rest of us feel? You won with that score your too embarrassed to disclose 

I have comps on Tuesday and Thursday to rediscover my lack of form after yesterday's blip of playing well


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I'd don't remeber the first 9 on the Sunday but was building up a decent score. Sobered up and all went haywire. Might need a hip flask for the back nine rather than a burger.  Looks like it will be very hot this week as well. Oh dear oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

I remember your back 9 really well as I don't think I have ever laughed so much whilst playing golf, in fact thinking about it now is making me chuckle.....especially remembering the 12 was it that you took on one of the holes, still hacking away trying to get out a bunker while me and Chris were in fits ready to walk to the next tee.

I hope this year is half as funny and it will be brilliant


----------



## chris661 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just to double check that Bob and Malek are still on for my place on Friday. Tee is booked for 1320, Bob you get there at 1220


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 8, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Just to double check that Bob and Malek are still on for my place on Friday. Tee is booked for 1320, Bob you get there at 1220  

Click to expand...

Yes yes. 12:20 at Lough Erne. No probs


----------



## smange (Jul 9, 2013)

I see the temperature is to drop bit for the weekend, thank god for that as I'm roasted already and still another round to go before then :thup:

By the way Brendy, 10 is my new handicap for the weekend  and yes your giving me 2 shots 

3 more sleeps :cheers:


----------



## malek988 (Jul 9, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Just to double check that Bob and Malek are still on for my place on Friday. Tee is booked for 1320, Bob you get there at 1220  

Click to expand...

O yea still up for it!



palindromicbob said:



			Yes yes. 12:20 at Lough Erne. No probs 

Click to expand...

Bob can I meet you in omagh n follow you to lough erne


----------



## chris661 (Jul 9, 2013)

malek988 said:



			O yea still up for it!



Bob can I meet you in omagh n follow you to lough erne
		
Click to expand...

DONT GO TO LOUGH ERNE! It is Bob's usual stunt of going to the wrong course :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 9, 2013)

malek988 said:



			O yea still up for it!



Bob can I meet you in omagh n follow you to lough erne
		
Click to expand...

Lol we can meet up in Omagh and go to Murvagh no probs.


----------



## smange (Jul 9, 2013)

chris661 said:



			DONT GO TO LOUGH ERNE! It is Bob's usual stunt of going to the wrong course :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

LOL.....brilliant, that's all we need, someone following Bob somewhere 

Talking of Lough Erne though is 4th of August a goer or what?


----------



## brendy (Jul 9, 2013)

Can we setup a car gps device and watch it on the big screen topgear style on friday in the bar?


----------



## chris661 (Jul 9, 2013)

smange said:



			LOL.....brilliant, that's all we need, someone following Bob somewhere 

Talking of Lough Erne though is 4th of August a goer or what?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, war office has ok'd it  you and terry have said yes just waiting to speak to Bendy on friday but terry has a couple of options as well.


----------



## smange (Jul 9, 2013)

brendy said:



			Can we setup a car gps device and watch it on the big screen topgear style on friday in the bar?
		
Click to expand...

Just watch an episode of wacky races, bob is one of the cavemen 



chris661 said:



			Aye, war office has ok'd it  you and terry have said yes just waiting to speak to Bendy on friday but terry has a couple of options as well.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, come on Brenda you know you want to :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Jul 9, 2013)

smange said:



			Just watch an episode of wacky races, bob is one of the cavemen 

Click to expand...

That advanced  :rofl:


----------



## malek988 (Jul 9, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Lol we can meet up in Omagh and go to Murvagh no probs.
		
Click to expand...

we had them going there ea?? lol ill pm you my number n can arrange the details in the next day or 2


----------



## brendy (Jul 9, 2013)

smange said:



			Just watch an episode of wacky races, bob is one of the cavemen 



Excellent, come on Brenda you know you want to :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yup want to but so close to ballyliffin and having used all brownie points (can you be overdrawn?) I dont think it would be a goer.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting soo soo near now. I have bought shares in Sudocream thanks to the heat. Clothing nearly fully selected although going for a wonder tomorrow and may change my mind. Short seem more and more sensible.


----------



## malek988 (Jul 11, 2013)

1 more sleep!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 11, 2013)

malek988 said:



			1 more sleep!!
		
Click to expand...


Fair warm for sleeping tho  . checked weather for Ballyliffin , sat is to be overcast but warm , sunday sunny spells , NOT WINDY , wahooooo .. 

Try get all the farming done tonight sometime , then just a 6 hour drive to face tomorrow now and away we go


----------



## smange (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't believe we are so close now, seems like no time since we were chatting about it and just booking it.

Will be quite happy to see it a bit cooler and overcast as I'm absolutely roasted after today's game

This time tomorrow


----------



## chris661 (Jul 11, 2013)

smange said:



			This time tomorrow 
	View attachment 6759

Click to expand...

Good man but where is yours? :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jul 11, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Good man but where is yours? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Jeez I tell you what they look good, it's been 2 weeks since I had a beer and I could murder one now looking at that

Think I will go to bed now so tomorrow comes quicker

Do we have to play golf? Can't we just stay in the bar all day and drink pints of stout :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## malek988 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm hitting the sack shortly here I'm
Sooooo tired! Can anyone with bobs number give him a shout to look at his pm so he can arrange a meet up so I can follow him to murvagh


----------



## smange (Jul 11, 2013)

malek988 said:



			I'm hitting the sack shortly here I'm
Sooooo tired! Can anyone with bobs number give him a shout to look at his pm so he can arrange a meet up so I can follow him to murvagh
		
Click to expand...

I will send him a message for you mate, enjoy Chris' place it's a great track and I will see you tomorrow evening :thup:


----------



## malek988 (Jul 11, 2013)

smange said:



			I will send him a message for you mate, enjoy Chris' place it's a great track and I will see you tomorrow evening :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy, looking forward to meeting yall


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 11, 2013)

Got it and plans made. Now to get my bag packed. Bring sunglasses guys because I'd be bright!!!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 11, 2013)

:rofl: as long as you turn up at the right course it would be a great start to the weekend. I "should" be at the club around 1200 ish, thinking of going to the practice ground :mmm: for a bit. See you there tomorrow see you other ladies at the hotel tomorrow night, Stevie get them on the counter


----------



## smange (Jul 11, 2013)

chris661 said:



			:rofl: as long as you turn up at the right course it would be a great start to the weekend. I "should" be at the club around 1200 ish, thinking of going to the practice ground :mmm: for a bit. See you there tomorrow see you other ladies at the hotel tomorrow night, Stevie get them on the counter  

Click to expand...

Are you lot just heading straight to Ballyliffin after your round at Murvagh? 

I'm planning on getting there around 7.30 or so, if you fellas are going to be there earlier let me know and I will see if I can sneak off a bit earlier and will meet you as you pass by my hoose, if I'm there first I shall line them up for you arriving :cheers:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 11, 2013)

just in , hardship evening , shower & hit the cot , packing will do tomorrow  , c you guys tomorrow evening , safe travelling one & all


----------



## chris661 (Jul 11, 2013)

smange said:



			Are you lot just heading straight to Ballyliffin after your round at Murvagh? 

I'm planning on getting there around 7.30 or so, if you fellas are going to be there earlier let me know and I will see if I can sneak off a bit earlier and will meet you as you pass by my hoose, if I'm there first I shall line them up for you arriving :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Do you still need a lift? If you do let me know and I can pick you up on the way. I was thinking about heading straight there after will be after 5 before we are finished at my place and the an hour and a half up the road.


----------



## smange (Jul 11, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Do you still need a lift? If you do let me know and I can pick you up on the way. I was thinking about heading straight there after will be after 5 before we are finished at my place and the an hour and a half up the road.
		
Click to expand...

No lift required as wife heading to her sisters caravan on the Saturday and I've to pick her up on way home on Sunday so I have the car.

Will see you there and make sure Sat-Nav follows you and don't let him lead the way to Ballyliffin or he will never get there


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 12, 2013)

I've asked Malek to meet me at 11:30. Allowing 1 1/2 hour for traffic and getting lost should be there about 1 at the latest. Shouldn't actually take much more than 1 hour though.


----------

